# Sticky  DIY Thread



## Skyewillow

Be it decor, or equipment (like dividers, lids, or stands, etc), it's all welcome here. With some of the aspects of fish keeping being expensive (equipment and decor), and sometimes not as fish friendly as advertised, I'd like to have a thread where people can share the ideas that they've come up with to make this hobby more affordable, or more safe for our finned family members. Or even something that was just downright crafty!


----------



## Skyewillow

I bought some "solid" cholla for my tanks, and didn't have slate on hand (and the idea of even using stainless steel to screw it to the slate made me feel weird about it), so I made my own "weights" for the bigger pieces.

2 are aquarium suction cups, and I used spiderwire (nylon) fishing line to tie the cholla to the cups. The third is a terra cotta pot. I ran line through the small holes on the wood, and then cut a square of craft mesh slightly bigger than the hole on the bottom of the pot, threaded both ends of the fishing line through the hole and into opposing corners of the mesh. I just double knotted it to get it to stay put. If the pot isn't heavy enough, I can weigh it down with gravel, sand, or sea glass.

BEFORE


AFTER


----------



## Syriiven

*Fancy Betta Hammock*

Thanks for inviting me to post this here!



This is the 'fancy' betta hammock I made for my only AB betta I own. I made the typical DIY betta hammock from plastic mesh (available at any craft or Walmart store) and cut it so there'd be amble room for the betta to go in as well as my hands to work in it. 

I added two suction cups for stability, since I planned to add silk plants to it as well. 

Then I found some old decor that I'm not using and doubted I would use and trimmed off the silk plants connected to it. You could also buy silk plants specifically for this, I was simply home and bored. 

Any ways, most silk plants have plastic stems you can poke through the holes in your hammock. I chose to weave it through a few holes if I could, just so it was secure, but also so I could tuck the ends away from the inside of the hammock so as not to disturb my betta.

You can do whatever you like with this, I chose to position some broad leaves in front of the 'door' so s to create more cover for him when he chooses to use it (which he does off and on still). 

It's durable and safe (make sure you check for metal parts and remove them - rust is very bad for your fish! ), and you can easily change up the foliage whenever you like.


----------



## Skyewillow

Thank you for sharing, Syr! I always love any way that we can jazz up the plain craft mesh that is so handy for tanks. :-D


----------



## Mashiro

This is my 3-way divided tank. I put the dividers together using craft mesh and the spines from binder covers. I siliconed in the binder cover spines and just slid the craft mesh down into them. Works like a charm!



















That second pic really doesn't do it justice, the water is all dark from the Mopani wood still leeching tannins.


----------



## Syriiven

Craft mesh = Awsm


----------



## Mar

Awesome DIY projects! Can't wait to see more. /subbing xD


----------



## Skyewillow

Can you come divide my 20, Mashiro? My female frog would appreciate it! XD

I don't know if anyone would want me to post the Patchwork Cottages here (made from perlers)? I can. But I won't be posting the hammocks, it does involve more of a burn risk to make those, and I don't want someone getting hurt.

Let me know, and I'll post a little "how-to"


----------



## Mashiro

Haha I wish I could, but it's too easy to do on your own, Skyewillow!


----------



## Skyewillow

you'd be amazed to know that I can make cottages, hammocks, and sew things, but I can't divide a tank to save my soul! XD


----------



## Jexx

post the cottages!!


----------



## Skyewillow

How to make a "Patchwork Cottage" (Perler beads are made from food-grade plastic, so they are AQ safe; However, I DO NOT know about Hama beads, or their competitors!)

I made 4 panels that were 10 beads long, and 10 beads wide, removing 4 beads from 2 of the panels to make tiny windows (adults can't get stuck in those), and one of the panels I removed a large section of beads big enough to put my thumb through as the door. The roof pieces are 7 beads wide by 12 beads long. I ironed them as smooth as I could on the outsides, the "ugly" side went in on this one. After I ironed them, I took the insert out of our slow cooker and set it on top of them to keep them flat, since they have an annoying tendancy to warp as they cool.


Using Hot glue or aquarium silicone (both are safe), I glued the window panels to the rear wall at as close to a 90 degree angle as I could. Then I put glue on the foremost edges of the walls, and laid the door side on top of them, making a box.


I positioned the roof pieces at an angle that I liked (could make the roof one solid piece and just glue it on like the other 4 walls), and joined them in the center at that angle. Then, I put glue on the tops of the window pieces and glued the roof on.


So, now we need a floor! Perler bead floors tend to be super buoyant, and don't help the houses stay put, so I use craftmesh (not as "floaty"
if you will), and then you just put a small amount of gravel IN the house, and it'll stay put!


And Viola! You now have yourself a cute little (aquarium) safe house for your betta friends! ^_^


----------



## Syriiven

Thats actually pretty slick chika


----------



## Skyewillow

Syriiven suggested that I post this:


using a similar idea to her fancy hammock, I took some old plastic plants, some craft mesh, and an Aquarium suction cup, and made a "raft" for my frogs. My sorority/guppy tank has one too, and the girls love to hang out in it all day and stalk each other, the snails, and the guppies. They pouted when I took it away to cut it in half to share with my ACFs, and were content to play in it as soon as it went back in.

I cut every other plastic strip between the holes on 3-4 rows of canvas, and just tucked the loose ends of the plants inside, hooked on the suction cup and done!

This would work/look better with silk.
(sidenote: the pennywort hanging on for dear life is actually real lol)


----------



## Syriiven

*Note to Concerned Viewers:: *

Plastic isn't always terrible, and safer with girls than boys where so much cover is really needed. 

The old nylon trick is your best bet for this! Rough and sharp plastic = NO

Rubbery or gentle plastic with smooth edges with no points = YES

Sometimes silk plants aren't available (like around here, and ordering online currently isnt in the budget considering I'd be ordering internationally cuz that's just how ordering anything online in Canada works) and sometimes people can't keep live plants alive all the time. So plastic plants, though not our number one choice, can be a colorful and chosen correctly SAFE addition to our tanks. 

It's all about using your head when choosing it and how you set it in =)


----------



## Skyewillow

Syriiven said:


> *Note to Concerned Viewers:: *
> 
> Plastic isn't always terrible, and safer with girls than boys where so much cover is really needed.
> 
> The old nylon trick is your best bet for this! Rough and sharp plastic = NO
> 
> Rubbery or gentle plastic with smooth edges with no points = YES
> 
> Sometimes silk plants aren't available (like around here, and ordering online currently isnt in the budget considering I'd be ordering internationally cuz that's just how ordering anything online in Canada works) and sometimes people can't keep live plants alive all the time. So plastic plants, though not our number one choice, can be a colorful and chosen correctly SAFE addition to our tanks.
> 
> It's all about using your head when choosing it and how you set it in =)


Plastic is what I had on hand, also, the frogs destroy just about everything else, so this was the most durable option.


----------



## Syriiven

Skyewillow said:


> Plastic is what I had on hand, also, the frogs destroy just about everything else, so this was the most durable option.


I totally understand. it's what MOST of us have on hand xD


----------



## Skyewillow

Syriiven said:


> I totally understand. it's what MOST of us have on hand xD


Cuz they're cheap! XD

But yea, durability was the main motivator in using plastic for the destructive stinkbeasts. I plan on slowly hoarding silk (maybe I'll grab some for you too), and redoing the girls', since we have more money now than we did when I built the original lol

also, make sure you cut off as much of the nubbies as possible.


----------



## Syriiven

That would be a life saver. I know the brand of silk plants Ilike, Seachem, ya? Just can never find it and PetSmart, retards that they are, dont carry silk!


----------



## Skyewillow

Syriiven said:


> That would be a life saver. I know the brand of silk plants Ilike, Seachem, ya? Just can never find it and PetSmart, retards that they are, dont carry silk!


I know a few of the users just use regular silk plants, they check them for wires and soak them first to be on the safe side, but that's what I was planning on doing. Our one petstore only carries tiny silks, and walmart is always out of stock on them, and Meijer (another grocery store that sells pet supplies) carries short ones too.


----------



## Syriiven

I'd be really, really wary about using regular silk plants. I've seen plants like that fade when left outside, which means they'd do it in tanks too.


----------



## MattsBettas

I make "hammocks" similar to sy's (I got the idea from her) by cutting pieces of craft mesh, making a tube, then fusing the ends together with a lighter. You have to watch how you're holding it and be very careful, but it works great.


----------



## Skyewillow

Syriiven said:


> I'd be really, really wary about using regular silk plants. I've seen plants like that fade when left outside, which means they'd do it in tanks too.


So do some aquarium silks though. on dry land, it's sunbleaching.


----------



## jadaBlu

Test any non aquarium silk plants before using them in your tank. I tried some dollar store plants by soaking them and rinsing and soaking. The end result is the water was cloudy every time (I tried for a week). Some others have tried more expensive ones with better results. Always soak and test. Personally I gave on them out of concern for my fish.


----------



## Skyewillow

jadaBlu said:


> Test any non aquarium silk plants before using them in your tank. I tried some dollar store plants by soaking them and rinsing and soaking. The end result is the water was cloudy every time (I tried for a week). Some others have tried more expensive ones with better results. Always soak and test. Personally I gave on them out of concern for my fish.


definitely!!! You have to pretty much test everything anyways before you put in your tank!! (thank you for pointing that out)


----------



## MattsBettas

That advice shouldn't just go for silk plants... Even "aquarium safe" decorations should be tested. I can not count the number of times people have had issues with paint chipping or a paint smell.


----------



## Syriiven

And metal or wires in decor. WHy they put metal in decor meant for a water environmnt I dont know, but they do


----------



## Skyewillow

which brings us to the driving force behind this thread. A lot of the "aquarium" supplies aren't aquarium safe anymore. It's getting to be a big issue with me, the only local stores only offer toxic decor, so it's in my fishes' best interest to learn to make my own things from stuff that others have tried and had favorable results with. More often than not, it's also less expensive to make!


----------



## Syriiven

*Upside Down Plants*

My sorority desperately needed some high-zone cover since all my floating weed melted on me, and I'm not able to get anymore. So taking after SkyeWillow's idea, I've chosen some favourite plants that are betta safe (tested thoroughly) and tied them upside down to the same divider ends I use for my dividers. I then spanned these across the 29g so the girls had a bunch of new hidey spots to choose from, and believe me, they are very busy exploring =)


----------



## bambijarvis

I'm not sure if it's alright to make a request/ask what may be a stupid question but...

Would cheese cloth be aquarium safe and/or has anyone done a home-made isolation/fry net?
The cheapest 'breeder net' locally is $10 but I can get cheese cloth for $1 and I have some straws and those plastic binders people use to divide tanks sitting around already I'm thinking might work to hold it's shape?


----------



## Syriiven

I honestly am not sure. I've heard of some people using yarn, but I wouldn't trust that. Cheesecloth doesnt sound dangerous....but best to wait for someone else who might have some experience with fry.


----------



## FishyFloorzack

So here is my little project from a long time ago and still they are attached and look really nice but i made a bridge after this but i don't have pictures of it!


----------



## Syriiven

Those look really cool Fishy! Done together with aquarium silicone?


----------



## FishyFloorzack

I actually used hot glue  it held really well!!! And my glue wasn't toxic so i thought it was ok but i did test my water and QT for a month!


----------



## Syriiven

I'm glad it worked out =)


----------



## bettafishfins

FishyFloorzack said:


> So here is my little project from a long time ago and still they are attached and look really nice but i made a bridge after this but i don't have pictures of it!


Sooooo cool!


----------



## Syriiven

bambijarvis said:


> I'm not sure if it's alright to make a request/ask what may be a stupid question but...
> 
> Would cheese cloth be aquarium safe and/or has anyone done a home-made isolation/fry net?
> The cheapest 'breeder net' locally is $10 but I can get cheese cloth for $1 and I have some straws and those plastic binders people use to divide tanks sitting around already I'm thinking might work to hold it's shape?



I consulted Skye, and she consulted another forum, and so far it looks like since it's foodgrade, it's safe to use.


----------



## Skyewillow

You'd need to make a sturdy frame for it though, and consider that most breeder nets don't allow for adequate water flow, so you'll have to plan accordingly.


----------



## bambijarvis

Syriiven said:


> I consulted Skye, and she consulted another forum, and so far it looks like since it's foodgrade, it's safe to use.




Thank you.

And yeah I can work on making a sturdy frame I was just worried about the cloth.
I'll figure something out to help with the flow.


----------



## Skyewillow

what kind of fry are you housing in there?

Craft mesh with suction cups may work a lot better, depending on the size


----------



## bambijarvis

2-3 day old guppy fry currently.

Right now they're in a large kritter keeper but I was mostly planning ahead for future drops so I won't have to move them all to another tank every time.


----------



## Skyewillow

You only really need a barrier for about 2-3 weeks, and they don't have to be KK's, you could try the mesh idea once they're too big to get through the holes, that would open up your KK if you had another batch. but a few guppy breeders use plastic shoeboxes or large tupperware dishes. (more ideas) Good luck!


----------



## JamieL

I got a teeny fish bowl (ha) for a dollar at ac Moore, last night I taped off a pattern with painters tape and today I'm going to spray it with krylon fusion to make it solid. I'm going to lay it on its side in the 10g as another cave. I'll post it when it's done.


----------



## Syriiven

Is all that non-toxic? Just so I know for future reference.


----------



## Canis

subscribing!


----------



## JamieL

So I'm going to spray it with a tan color and peel off the blue tape so the spots will be clear. Leopard spotted cave! Krylon fusion is safe once fully dried. After 24 hours or so it has no paint smell anymore.


----------



## Syriiven

Neato! Looks like it'll be cool, post pics once you place it in the tank!


----------



## lilnaugrim

So I just had a glorious idea for planted tanks or really any honestly. You know those window sill planter boxes? Well, I'm sure you can make some with mesh, silicon or sew it together to make a box-like shape and then silicone a suction cup, two or more if it's longer and then it will presumably hold gravel and you can play live or fake plants in them. I was thinking something that would creep and crawl or hang down like moss or pennywort or maybe Baby Tears or glosso if the lights are bright enough and enough ferts.

I'll have to find something either to make it solid so that you can use it for NPT type tanks as well so put some soil on the bottom, cover with sand and voila plant box!

No idea if this will actually work or not lol but I'll have to give it a shot and see if it works!


----------



## Skyewillow

JamieL said:


> I got a teeny fish bowl (ha) for a dollar at ac Moore, last night I taped off a pattern with painters tape and today I'm going to spray it with krylon fusion to make it solid. I'm going to lay it on its side in the 10g as another cave. I'll post it when it's done.


THAT! That's a great idea!! I have a bunch of little jars kicking around that I need to find some kind of use for. ^_^



Lilninja said:


> So I just had a glorious idea for planted tanks or really any honestly. You know those window sill planter boxes? Well, I'm sure you can make some with mesh, silicon or sew it together to make a box-like shape and then silicone a suction cup, two or more if it's longer and then it will presumably hold gravel and you can play live or fake plants in them. I was thinking something that would creep and crawl or hang down like moss or pennywort or maybe Baby Tears or glosso if the lights are bright enough and enough ferts.
> 
> I'll have to find something either to make it solid so that you can use it for NPT type tanks as well so put some soil on the bottom, cover with sand and voila plant box!


What a brilliant idea!!! maybe you could take the cheese cloth idea from earlier in the thread and use that to keep soils or sands in the box? Also, unless it's in a frog, turtle, or big fish tank, you probably wouldn't need the suction cups, it'll weigh itself down once it's full.

I would love to try that though!


----------



## JamieL

Done!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol Skye, thanks for editing my name to my true name! ;-) haha

Yeah, I was thinking just for Fish tank since I've never had turtle/frog so don't know about that but I'm sure the same concept will work! But I definitely want to give this a try! I have a whole bunch of Java Moss that I can do stuff with too XD

And Jamie that looks AMAZING!!! I want to spray paint my terracotta pots now, not that they need to, but it looks so cool! :-D Zebra print would be fairly easy to do as well! :-D


----------



## Skyewillow

lilnaugrim said:


> lol Skye, thanks for editing my name to my true name! ;-) haha
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking just for Fish tank since I've never had turtle/frog so don't know about that but I'm sure the same concept will work! But I definitely want to give this a try! I have a whole bunch of Java Moss that I can do stuff with too XD


You're welcome ;-)

What I meant was, if you're only using it with small community fish, you shouldn't need to anchor it to the walls. Tiny fish tend not to redecorate too much! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh okay, actually what I was thinking about would be literally just to stick it to the side of the tank like a window box...only an aquarium box lol. Not on the gravel or floating but right in the middle, that make more sense? I'll have to make one and try it out although I want black mesh instead of white mesh for it since white feels too...clean I guess.


----------



## Winged Mermaid

Syriiven said:


> Thanks for inviting me to post this here!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 'fancy' betta hammock I made for my only AB betta I own. I made the typical DIY betta hammock from plastic mesh (available at any craft or Walmart store) and cut it so there'd be amble room for the betta to go in as well as my hands to work in it.
> 
> I added two suction cups for stability, since I planned to add silk plants to it as well.
> 
> Then I found some old decor that I'm not using and doubted I would use and trimmed off the silk plants connected to it. You could also buy silk plants specifically for this, I was simply home and bored.
> 
> Any ways, most silk plants have plastic stems you can poke through the holes in your hammock. I chose to weave it through a few holes if I could, just so it was secure, but also so I could tuck the ends away from the inside of the hammock so as not to disturb my betta.
> 
> You can do whatever you like with this, I chose to position some broad leaves in front of the 'door' so s to create more cover for him when he chooses to use it (which he does off and on still).
> 
> It's durable and safe (make sure you check for metal parts and remove them - rust is very bad for your fish! ), and you can easily change up the foliage whenever you like.





FishyFloorzack said:


> So here is my little project from a long time ago and still they are attached and look really nice but i made a bridge after this but i don't have pictures of it!



LOVE both of these ideas!! Well done! I'm so excited now, becuase I want to make sure my little guy is comfortable and/or doesn't get too bored with his tank, but don't have much moolah to spare for decor. Now I can put my craftiness to some use  Thanks!


----------



## Syriiven

Very welcome ^^


----------



## FishyFloorzack

Well you know what you can do since i changed my beads to sand i just used those! i didn't have to spend anything!


----------



## JamieL

The glass bead castles look really cool. I have a bunch of those, I want to try to make something with them!


----------



## Skyewillow

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh okay, actually what I was thinking about would be literally just to stick it to the side of the tank like a window box...only an aquarium box lol. Not on the gravel or floating but right in the middle, that make more sense? I'll have to make one and try it out although I want black mesh instead of white mesh for it since white feels too...clean I guess.


they make blue, green, red, pink, and a couple other colors too! You might need bigger cups to support the weight of the box.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that I knew but I like the black ^_^ and yeah, I was planning on the bigger cups like the ones use for turtle docks and for the Betta leaf hammocks  I have some of those actually! I'll let y'all know how it comes out when I get around to it!


----------



## Syriiven

Something I would love to try is etching the outside of the tank, in things like coral or sea weed or even just doodled fish. '

I think come winter time I might use that snowflake spray paint stuff on the bottom of the outside to make them festive =)


----------



## Skyewillow

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, that I knew but I like the black ^_^ and yeah, I was planning on the bigger cups like the ones use for turtle docks and for the Betta leaf hammocks  I have some of those actually! I'll let y'all know how it comes out when I get around to it!


please do! I may have to use it on the frog tank!


----------



## Syriiven

Will let you know how it goes ^^


----------



## fishkid

Dividing a 5 gallon tank with acrylic is very simple. Home Depot sells 8"x10" acrylic sheets, which almost perfectly fit inside a 5 gallon tank. All you need to is trim around half an inch off the long end using a plastic cutter or utility knife (score a line until you can snap the excess off). The acrylic should now fit snugly in the tank. Then drill some .25" holes for circulation, and some slots in the surface for circulation. For the final touch just spray paint them black using Krylon fusion spray paint (available at Walmart) and let it air out for a week. I recommend putting the substrate in after the divider as the weight of the substrate helps support it.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Subscribing to this thread! Definitely a lot of neat ideas going around here!


----------



## Skyewillow

Home made spongefilter!
*Please observe proper machine safety if attempting this, and all members under 18, PLEASE let your parents do this. Power tools are dangerous!! Also, safety glasses are a must, as PVC will fly everywhere!*
1/2" diameter PVC pipe
1 Whisper "Bio-Bag" (filter refill cartridge bags) cut widthwise into thirds
18" airline
one aquarium suction cup
aquarium grade silicone sealant
plastic canvas cut to 7" long and 2.5-3" wide
Nylon fishing line


I marked 6" on the PVC pipe and used a dremel to cut it.
used a drill to put a pair of holes through it sideways, then I had to widen one of the holes for the airline to go into. (left panel)
siliconed the suction cup and airline to the tube, this needs to set for 24 hours. (Center panel)
sewed the ends (one square overlap) of the craft mesh tube together, and cut the filter medium into 3rds. I also cut a small notch towards one end of the first piece of floss, so it would slip over the airline. They I wrapped all three sections around each other on that part of the tube (outside of the airline this time), slipping the craft mesh ring over the floss to keep it all in place.

Finished product:


Here they are again on Sardine's hospital tank, and my fiance's baby ginga rubra guppies.


----------



## Syriiven

Looks awsm chika =D


----------



## Skyewillow

Thank ya much! Hopefully it'll keep the water from getting stagnant while poor Sardine heals!


----------



## TurtleBarb

I made little planters out of plastic canvas. I sanded all the edges so they wouldn't hurt the fish. I tried using jars as little planters, but there wasn't enough gas exchange in the gravel. This worked much better.


----------



## Skyewillow

TurtleBarb said:


> I made little planters out of plastic canvas. I sanded all the edges so they wouldn't hurt the fish. I tried using jars as little planters, but there wasn't enough gas exchange in the gravel. This worked much better.


those are so ridiculously ADORABLE!! I love them!


----------



## Syriiven

Lookin good!


----------



## registereduser

TurtleBarb said:


> I made little planters out of plastic canvas. I sanded all the edges so they wouldn't hurt the fish. I tried using jars as little planters, but there wasn't enough gas exchange in the gravel. This worked much better.


I am so doing this for my bare bottom tanks, thanks! What are the plants planted in (what substrate).

Also a question for all about STYROFOAM. I bought some to use as a divider. It's the big sheet kind from the craft section at walmart. It's made by Dow. Not the same stuff that cups are made of, this is harder.
Any thoughts? is it safe?


----------



## TurtleBarb

Thanks, everyone. 
I used a coarse, black gravel for a substrate.


----------



## Syriiven

I havent seen the stuff you're talking about registereduser


----------



## TurtleBarb

registereduser said:


> Also a question for all about STYROFOAM. I bought some to use as a divider. It's the big sheet kind from the craft section at walmart. It's made by Dow. Not the same stuff that cups are made of, this is harder.
> Any thoughts? is it safe?


As an environmental scientist, I wouldn't be comfortable using Styrofoam long term in an aquarium. If I remember correctly, Styrofoam is inert, but can contain other toxic chemicals that might slowly leach out in water at tiny levels that could add up over time. Water is a very weak solvent. Heating it will release harmful toxins, and I don't know how you would cut it neatly to fit an aquarium without cutting it with a hot styrofoam knife. It MIGHT be okay, but there are other options that are definitely okay.


----------



## Saphira101

Love everyone's ideas! So creative. 

I was wondering... Where could I find small, aquarium-safe, natural-looking river rocks? I thought that it would be cool to silicone them together to make a little cave or something for my fishies.


----------



## MattsBettas

I love those planters, TurtleBarb. They look functional and nice enough to use in a fancy tank like a chi lol.


----------



## TurtleBarb

MattsBettas said:


> I love those planters, TurtleBarb. They look functional and nice enough to use in a fancy tank like a chi lol.


Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Skyewillow

registereduser said:


> I am so doing this for my bare bottom tanks, thanks! What are the plants planted in (what substrate).
> 
> Also a question for all about STYROFOAM. I bought some to use as a divider. It's the big sheet kind from the craft section at walmart. It's made by Dow. Not the same stuff that cups are made of, this is harder.
> Any thoughts? is it safe?


I'm finding a few mixed opinions on that foam. Polystyrene is supposedly safe, but I would exercise caution with whatever I used.


----------



## Syriiven

Saphira101 said:


> Love everyone's ideas! So creative.
> 
> I was wondering... Where could I find small, aquarium-safe, natural-looking river rocks? I thought that it would be cool to silicone them together to make a little cave or something for my fishies.


I've found some at Walmart that I've had in my tanks for months now with no problem.


----------



## jesssan2442

Saphira101 said:


> Love everyone's ideas! So creative.
> 
> I was wondering... Where could I find small, aquarium-safe, natural-looking river rocks? I thought that it would be cool to silicone them together to make a little cave or something for my fishies.


I've seen some at dollar stores and craft stores


----------



## BulletToothBoris

Drift wood weight.


----------



## Saphira101

Syriiven said:


> I've found some at Walmart that I've had in my tanks for months now with no problem.





jesssan2442 said:


> I've seen some at dollar stores and craft stores


Thanks guys!


----------



## Willowsong

This is a great thread! Just a question though, my Fiancee made me a fish tank lid for my 5 gallon, but we can't think of any good lighting options for it! Does anyone here have any good ideas? I don't want anything that will heat the water too much as I already have a hard time keeping things the right temperature.


----------



## Skyewillow

I use the new world habitat light. Needs some fiddling and threats on it's life to work properly at first, but once you fix it, it's a decent light.


----------



## Willowsong

This might work but I am afraid that it might heat up the tank too much! Do you use this light on your tanks? If so do you find that it causes the temperature to rise?


----------



## Skyewillow

I do use it on my tanks, and it only bumps it up about 2-3 degrees on my 2.5's


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can get this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...ent-Clamp-Light-CE-200PDQ/100354513#thdHeader and then use a CFL (Compact fluorescent light) that's only 9 watt's or so and that won't really heat up your tank. Also a great light source for plants as well! I use all sorts of CFL's and I really don't see any heating of the water and some are only 2 inches from the water.


----------



## Willowsong

Hmmm, I guess that could work. I have a lid for my tank because I am afraid my Finn might jump out of his tank otherwise! So the desk lamp idea doesn't work that great unfortunately. My original idea was an LED strip. Also, I have a 20 gallon, could I replace the incandescent light bulbs in it with compact flourescent?


----------



## lilnaugrim

yes you can replace the incan. with CFL's ^_^ CFL's are great for growing plants but if you don't grow plants then you can use anything that looks nice to you. So LED's would be fine, most are more expensive though. You could try making your own strip with like two "accent" strips and then just have them in something to make the "hood" part of it I guess. Hard to explain without pictures, sorry!


----------



## Willowsong

Alright thank you! My Fiancee is really good with making stuff like this but your right LED's are expensive and might be a while before we do that so i'm looking for cheaper solutions for now!

I will post pictures when i'm done!


----------



## Skyewillow

I like your idea better, lilninja! Mine is a pain in the bahooty to deal with. -glares at lights-


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, it's very inexpensive and looks good, great for growing plants too.

Here are my tanks with those Clamp on Lights although my 10 gallon, they are just sitting on the glass top:









Sorry for the obnoxious light but that's what I get to look at all day haha









And last but not least the 33 gallon sorority. These are the 8.5 clamps where the other's are the 5.5 clamps. The other's also only have 5,000K CFL's where the sorority here has the full 6,500K lights.


----------



## Skyewillow

we bought an 18 watt fluorescent under cabinet fixture, it just sits behind the tanks on that shelf. It lights them almost perfectly


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yep, I was considering making my own light strip for the 10 gallon but figured buying those were just easier and it was lol

But when we breed, I'll be using those for the shelves so we can see our babies ^_^


----------



## MattsBettas

Ooh... Thank you so much!!! I may actually be able to light my 33 long without going broke!


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol, welcome Matt! If you get a strip of glass/plexsi-glass or some glass lid to go atop you can just rest the lights on that like the 10 gallon I have. I only clamp mine because I have stupid bars across the top of the tank where the front corner's are, most likely to support a hood or something, never really knew. But anyway, I have the strip of glass from the old light strip but my bulbs stick out of the reflector -_- >.> so I can't rest them on the glass like I do with the 10 gallon ones; they're different bulbs.

I can't find Spiral CFL's around here in 6,500K, they just have the more straight tube CFL's if that makes sense, not exactly sure what to call them. So I'll have to rig something up for them lol


----------



## TurtleBarb

I made a floating hammock for Asta out of silk leaves I pulled off an aquarium decoration. I glued them to the bottom of a ping pong ball so it would float. I'm a bit worried about the ping pong ball getting moldy, so we'll see if I can actually keep it in the tank or not. He was afraid of it for the first few days. I took this pic the first time he used it as a hammock.


----------



## Syriiven

Thats an awsm idea!


----------



## Skyewillow

That looks beautiful!


----------



## spyder221

well after getting my little glass hex tank (not sure what it was origanally but it is now a fish tank) i didnt have a lid so decided to make one although its still in progress
















i wanted to use perspex or some other thick clear plastic but havent been able to get any yet this was the back of a wardrobe


----------



## Skyewillow

whatever works! :-D


----------



## spyder221

ok so wooden lid not working getting white fuzzy stuff building up on inside from water might dismantal my glass laptop table next need a glass cutter lol or could try a large lampshade could fit a light in to the center hole mmm lots to try could stick loads of old cds together to make a lid anyone got any other suggestions :-D


----------



## Skyewillow

I use craft mesh.


----------



## spyder221

not a bad idea will look for a kids plastic hoop see i can find one the right size then secure the mesh to that mmm still thinking of taking my laptop table apart though its black glass and 5mm thick :-D


----------



## Syriiven

You dont really need the hoop, just make a sort of 'lid' witht he mesh and fishing line. Cheap and easy and you can make it custom fit with extras mesh leftover for future DIY stuff.


----------



## Empathica

I had to figure out a new light for my tank. It was a gift and came with one of those cheapy overkill LEDs that change color. It was cool enough until all the colors started flickering. It looked like my fish were having a rave...it was very annoying for me and I doubt the fish cared much for it either. :hmm: The whole thing didn't last long anyway, and I didn't want to order a replacement and have the same experience, but clip lights and things like that wouldn't work because my tank is cylindrical. 









I ended up doing this: 









It's a small lightbulb inside a glass bottle 
The bottle is mostly for peace of mind. It keeps the bulb from getting wet. It was more difficult than expected to find the right size bottle, but it turns out I had the perfect one all along--this one fits right in the opening where the old light used to go, and stays there. The light I attached using a suction cup with a loop so it doesn't fall off the top. 
It's simple, but it feels very innovative to me after spending hours onliine trying to find a decent way to replace the light. I didn't end up having to buy anything! :-D


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, have the saaame tank which is now just a qt tank. I stopped using the light, it was a bit annoying. 

Glad you figured a way to make it work out! =D


----------



## Empathica

Yeah, It's a nice little tank for my dorm room, but I don't recommend it otherwise. Everything it comes with is cheap and won't behave! I ended up taking out the tube down the middle too


----------



## Syriiven

The tube didnt bother me too much. But the overall shape did. I thought ti'd be neat, cept with water it becomes a magnifying glass so my fish always looked wierd in photos, too big, too little, and sometiems hard to find =P But a 3gal qt tank is nice and simple.


----------



## spyder221

ok heres the lamp shade idea and already has a cradle for a light


----------



## Empathica

Yeah, I used to have a couple fish that would swim around in circles all day and it was really strange looking XD
BIG fish.. liittle fish BIG fish WEIRDLY SHAPED FISH no fish, BIG FISH lol




spyder221 said:


> ok heres the lamp shade idea and already has a cradle for a light
> View attachment 198937


That's a pretty neat idea! 
I bet the glass would look good but I don't think you should destroy your table  maybe you can just get a sheet of glass somewhere if you want to try that.


----------



## spyder221

Empathica said:


> Yeah, I used to have a couple fish that would swim around in circles all day and it was really strange looking XD
> BIG fish.. liittle fish BIG fish WEIRDLY SHAPED FISH no fish, BIG FISH lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty neat idea!
> I bet the glass would look good but I don't think you should destroy your table  maybe you can just get a sheet of glass somewhere if you want to try that.


yea ive emaild a glass company near me and a perspex plastic acrylic whatever company near me to see what it would cost to have the what i need cut to shape that lampshade would have been perfect if my tank was round lol damn hexagons


----------



## Winged Mermaid

I used  FishyFloorzack's post idea and made a gem cave for my little guy  I got the gems from the dollar store, so material costs was $2- score! Thought I'd share  










I know hot glue doesn't hold up the best under aquatic conditions (found that out with my mermaid accessories a long time ago) so I'll probably only be keeping it in the tank a week at a time. I like to change one piece of decor in his tank a week just to keep things interesting for him (even if it's something small like a rose quartz crystal or a mini Tardis or something) so it should be alright.

I think I'll buy some more gems and continue to get creative with different pieces  Through my research I've determined that polymer clay is safe enough to use as well, so we'll see where that goes.


----------



## Syriiven

Aquarium sylicone dries in a sort of translucent and is safe and holds well =) Could try that


----------



## MattsBettas

I thought hot glue holds up well in aquariums. I use it to hold the water in my diy brine shrimp hatchery (which I can post if anyone is interested. I'm happy with it.) and it works well.

Aquarium silicone would probably be better though, I guess, since it is made to last in an aquatic environment.


----------



## Syriiven

all DIY are postable Matt =)


----------



## MattsBettas

I know. The only people that would need it are breeders though. I'll post it in the morning I guess .


----------



## Syriiven

We've had people ask about breeder stuff here too =) It's a pretty open thread to all betta hobbyist types


----------



## BlueInkFish

this is to Mashiro (if she/he answers sorry i dont know if you are a boy or girl) how did you cut the binder like where did you cut it? and do you know where to get mech btw


----------



## BlueInkFish

does anyone know where to buy silicone thats fish safe btw ?


----------



## Syriiven

I got mine from PetSmart


----------



## BlueInkFish

ok thanks ! what section ? btw you respond quick!


----------



## BlueInkFish

i never think people are on when i am lol


----------



## Syriiven

Yea, my phone vibrtes every time someone posts in a thread i'm subbed to.

And mine was int he section with all the airline tubing, air pumps, thermometers...


----------



## Saphira101

MattsBettas said:


> I thought hot glue holds up well in aquariums. I use it to hold the water in my diy brine shrimp hatchery (which I can post if anyone is interested. I'm happy with it.) and it works well.


I'd love to see that! Sounds really cool. Please share.


----------



## Skyewillow

MattsBettas said:


> I know. The only people that would need it are breeders though. I'll post it in the morning I guess .


As someone who rescues fish who often don't want to eat, live food is often the best way to kick start a sick fish's appetite. It saved Don Quixote's life!

So, it IS relevant to more than just breeders. ^_^


----------



## MattsBettas

*Brine shrimp hatchery*

This is it-







I basically followed this sites instructions- http://www.ventralfins.com/diy_bbs_hatcher.html . It's really easy. I made a couple adaptations though... Since I didn't have epoxy and didnt feel like buying some I just poured hot glue around the tube on both sides of the airline to make a seal, and I duct-taped it to keep the top bottle stable. I then marked out a 1 liter fill line so I can measure salt more accurately. I put saran wrap on top to keep salt spray from getting all over my shelf, and I wrapped the air pump with a towel which keeps it quiet since its probably like 20 years old, and I just figured out that it keeps the air pump warm which warms the air and then ends up warming the water. So the water is 77 degrees instead of sixty something, which is a lot better for brine shrimp.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok... It's showing up for me but it says I didn't post... Every one else sees the post titled "Brine shrimp hatchery", right?


----------



## Destinystar

I see it and looks great good luck with the Brine shrimp hatchery !


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok good. The forum was doing some weird stuff for me, so I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Skyewillow

Made these for my spoonheaded girl because I couldn't sleep.


the lettering is black aq grade silicone smeared over etched in letters, then the excess wiped off.


----------



## Syriiven

yea, so...for whatever reason...I'm updated via email saying people are posting here...but I avent seen any new posts since August 31st/.


----------



## Skyewillow

I posted on the 3rd


----------



## Syriiven

I know. Now ALL of those posts it wasnt updating for me updated. =/ Srsly messed.


----------



## Skyewillow

Yikes, I ended up shutting off email notifications.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah for a few days this thread would not take itself off my User CP no mater how hard I tried, although I didn't unsub lol. Seems to be working now.


----------



## FishyFloorzack

Cracked SAFE marbles!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p01-Qupkc0s


----------



## Skyewillow

that's really cool!


----------



## Mitra

Hi everyone. I was attempting to make a DIY tank divider for my 10 gallon tank from http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/

Reason being is becauuse my two dwarf frogs are very active after feeding and go for my betta's caudal fin in the 20 or so mins after feeding (even though I feed them each 8-10 red thawed blood worms). I want a tank divider for the 30-60 mins after feeding, or maybe permanently and give them each a half. Anyways the only report covers I can find at Walmart or Staples are ones that have metal rings. I cannot find normal report covers that the maker of that article has. Will these metal rings be harmful to my fish/frogs?


----------



## Skyewillow

We found plastic poster holders, they hug the mesh really tightly.








Ours were black


----------



## lilnaugrim

Where can you find those Skye? Like, in which section because I've been looking for something like that where I can take out the divider if I want to!


----------



## Willowsong

I found mine at the Dollarama, and the plastic mesh was called canvas but it's the same thing as in the video.

I hope you can find something! If not I could always buy you a pack or two and send them to you! I live in Canada though so I dunno.


----------



## justmel

Mitra said:


> Hi everyone. I was attempting to make a DIY tank divider for my 10 gallon tank from http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/
> 
> Reason being is becauuse my two dwarf frogs are very active after feeding and go for my betta's caudal fin in the 20 or so mins after feeding (even though I feed them each 8-10 red thawed blood worms). I want a tank divider for the 30-60 mins after feeding, or maybe permanently and give them each a half. Anyways the only report covers I can find at Walmart or Staples are ones that have metal rings. I cannot find normal report covers that the maker of that article has. Will these metal rings be harmful to my fish/frogs?


We found them at an office supply store, like Office Max, can't remember which one though


----------



## Skyewillow

lilnaugrim said:


> Where can you find those Skye? Like, in which section because I've been looking for something like that where I can take out the divider if I want to!


Walmart in the posters


----------



## Mitra

Thank you Skye, those poster holders worked perfectly. Fit snugger than the report covers.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah yes! Posters! I was thinking to myself that I totally knew I saw those before but couldn't put my finger on it! Thanks a bunch!

And yes plastic mesh is generally called canvas


----------



## rickey

litelboyblu said:


> does anyone know where to buy silicone thats fish safe btw ?


Use the GE1 windows and doors it is aquarium safe and any hardware store will have it. 

R


----------



## Skyewillow

Mitra said:


> Thank you Skye, those poster holders worked perfectly. Fit snugger than the report covers.


I'm glad you liked them. I had to use pliers to get the mesh in and out when I was cutting the pieces I have to send to a friend.


----------



## sbrit94

So I just made a couple floating hammock/caves for my boys. Really easy, just cut a Styrofoam cup in half and put a couple marbles in to weigh down the cup enough for the betta to get in and chill out.

Here are a couple pics


----------



## Saphira101

Cute! That's a great idea sbrit.


----------



## Chachi

How clever!!


----------



## sbrit94

Thanks, but it's not really mine. I got it from google images but, I thought I should share!


----------



## Tree

I love everyone's ideas! 8D

I was board tonight and seen many people use plastic canvases for tunnels and decided to try it out. I wrapped almond leaves around the canvas. Not sure if I like the red ribbon around it though, I might end up hot gluing the canvas together and gluing the leaves to it that way. =) Here's what they look like:

















And I wanted all three boys to have their own mirror so I bought some cheep small mirrors at Target and used velcro to attach them on the outside of their tanks. =)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Cool idea with the mirrors!


----------



## Tree

thanks =)


----------



## Syriiven

Wow, those are some really awsm ideas there Tree =D I might try the almond leaf one some time.


----------



## Tree

thanks =) and just to let you know, its HARD to put them around the canvas unless wet. XD 

this is the next thing I am working on for my boys:


----------



## Syriiven

That looks awsm! It kind of makes me think of little Hobbit homes xD


----------



## Tree

Hahahaha they kinda do! I wonder if I could get some java moss to form around the front to make it look more Hobbit Homy. XD


----------



## Pippin

I really want to make some of the things on here.


----------



## TheBlur

This might be the best thread ever. Where do you guys get aquarium safe silicone? I'm going to be making a divided tank later this month.


----------



## mobius981

I got mine at Lowes, under $5. It even says aquarium safe on it!! Go figure....


----------



## Pippin

I have some silicone that is either from petco or Amazon.


----------



## lilnaugrim

As long as it says 100% silicone with no mildew agents in it then you should be fine. I believe GE Silicone I is safe.


----------



## BlueLacee

This thread is awsome, I cannot wait to try some of these, but... Homework first, speaking of which, I need to get off and do it


----------



## TheBlur

I wonder if anyplace sells suction cup thingies... >.> I could totally mcguiver some fun stuff for my fishes.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yup, my PetSmart actually has those airline tube suction cups on sale for a dollar a pack of six. But you could get them from any hardware store as well, just rinse them off nice and you're good to go!


----------



## Pony

Sorry if anyone's posted something like this, but...had to build this "tank" after "accidentally" buying another fish before my new 10-gallon is ready...lol!










Literally just cut the top off a 5 gallon water jug and burned the edges with a lighter to smooth them out, set a big book on top of a plastic folder for a cover...hahaha


----------



## jennandjuicetm

How do you guys attach the ends of the hammock to make a tube? My fiance tried to use a lighter to melt it together and it didn't end so well. LoL


----------



## lilnaugrim

You sew the ends together with thread or fishing line, any thread will do.


----------



## jennandjuicetm

Haha oops. Well just fyi to anyone else, the plasic mesh sheets melt fast! Lol


----------



## givemethatfish

I use zip ties for the mesh creations.


----------



## jennandjuicetm

Made Scarface a house. Construction on his garage and back yard have been postponed until I have more time.


----------



## hubbley

This is a great thread! I've been thinking about getting some sort of hammock for my betta since the fake plants can only do so much, and I would have never thought of using craft mesh! Definitely something I'm going to try this summer.


----------



## Pony

I absolutely love Scarface's house!! Adorable ^^


----------



## charliegill110

i love this thread!!


----------



## FishWhisperer

These are cool ideas. Some one should try lanyard and pony beads.


----------



## MistersMom

TheBlur said:


> I wonder if anyplace sells suction cup thingies... >.> I could totally mcguiver some fun stuff for my fishes.


When i need suction cups i go to the bathroom decor, especially for showers and mirrors, and i buy like soap holders, etc, and just pull the suction cups off. i've never been able to find JUST suction cups, maybe amazon? yeah here i found some!


----------



## Tress

Just a question.. I bought some silk flowers today (just craft ones). What do I need to do to prepare them for putting in the tank? I've heard some boil them, other just soak them. Is there certain things I need to put in the water with them while doing either?


----------



## givemethatfish

I just soak them in hot water from the tap. I wouldn't boil them personally.


----------



## Tress

I soaked them in hot water a few times then left them overnight to see if anymore dye came out, but my cat found them and dragged them out of the water to play with xD soaking them for a bit more since I have no immediate plans for them.


----------



## iElBeau

I'm not sure if I've seen anyone else do this on here, but I have never actually bought a fish tank background. I use fabric or scarves either cut to size or draped at the back and wrapped around part of the stand to look pretty. I find I have more options that way, and then it doesn't pull away from the back and get bubbles etc. on it.


----------



## Tress

iElBeau said:


> I'm not sure if I've seen anyone else do this on here, but I have never actually bought a fish tank background. I use fabric or scarves either cut to size or draped at the back and wrapped around part of the stand to look pretty. I find I have more options that way, and then it doesn't pull away from the back and get bubbles etc. on it.


Nice idea, personally I find those backgrounds over priced and was planning on just printing out something xD The fabric/scarf idea is neat  I'll have to look at what we've got laying around here (which is usually plenty).

(Btw, gorgeous fish :3 )


----------



## givemethatfish

I often use wrapping paper for backgrounds.


----------



## iElBeau

Tress said:


> Nice idea, personally I find those backgrounds over priced and was planning on just printing out something xD The fabric/scarf idea is neat  I'll have to look at what we've got laying around here (which is usually plenty).
> 
> (Btw, gorgeous fish :3 )


Even if you don't find something laying around, a little square of cotton from a fabric store is only like $2 - $3. Still cheaper than buying a background. 

I have a semi-transparent animal print on mine right now, and I like the look of it because it doesn't distract from the fish or environment I've created, though if you look really close you can still see the cords a little bit (the animal print is black and grey though so you don't really notice). 

& Thank you 


Also, wrapping paper is a great idea! I imagine the foil kind you could do all sorts of fun things with, and it wouldn't show if it got wet either!


----------



## FishWhisperer

I want to know... are there any other ideas with perlar beads? Please tell me. I only have these shapes that will work: a circle and a hexagon. Any ideas? Please tell. I already made a hammock for my future betta that needs to be ironed and it is a cool green/blue hammock


----------



## Pippin

I want to make little ring for my betta to swim through out of perler beads.


----------



## carolina48

*DIY tall grass using knotting cord and craft mesh*

I wanted to fill in some space temporarily for my fin biter while I'm preparing to incorporate live plants in my aquariums, so I attempted to create my own faux grass. I used 0.5mm Chinese knotting cord because I make macrame bracelets and have a ton of it, but I'm sure other types of cord or string would work too (make sure dyes are stable and do not bleed.) I cut many strands of varying lengths, folded each one in half, and secured them to the craft mesh using a lark's head knot.


----------



## charliegill110

carolina48 said:


> I wanted to fill in some space temporarily for my fin biter while I'm preparing to incorporate live plants in my aquariums, so I attempted to create my own faux grass. I used 0.5mm Chinese knotting cord because I make macrame bracelets and have a ton of it, but I'm sure other types of cord or string would work too (make sure dyes are stable and do not bleed.) I cut many strands of varying lengths, folded each one in half, and secured them to the craft mesh using a lark's head knot.
> 
> View attachment 373098
> 
> 
> View attachment 373106


what is chinese knotting cord and where do you get it? that looks so good!


----------



## carolina48

Thank you, charliegill! Chinese knotting cord is a tightly braided nylon cord. I order it from this site: http://www.tanglesnknots.com/_5mm_knot_cord?b=1
I also used a bit of 1mm cord that I had some scrap pieces of and that size works just as well. 
I haven't seen this particular type of cord at craft stores, but you could probably find something that would work just as well if you don't want to order online.


----------



## carolina48

I decided to make another one for my other tank and added a little purple


----------



## mobius981

carolina48 said:


> I decided to make another one for my other tank and added a little purple
> 
> View attachment 373618


OMG, those are gorgeous and VERY creative!!


----------



## BlueLacee

Pony said:


> Sorry if anyone's posted something like this, but...had to build this "tank" after "accidentally" buying another fish before my new 10-gallon is ready...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally just cut the top off a 5 gallon water jug and burned the edges with a lighter to smooth them out, set a big book on top of a plastic folder for a cover...hahaha


This is an amazing idea for those "I really didn't mean to get another but..." Situations. So... Do you think my patents will let me get another betta is I do this?

And these are all amazing ideas, in love with this thread


----------



## charliegill110

carolina48 said:


> Thank you, charliegill! Chinese knotting cord is a tightly braided nylon cord. I order it from this site: http://www.tanglesnknots.com/_5mm_knot_cord?b=1
> I also used a bit of 1mm cord that I had some scrap pieces of and that size works just as well.
> I haven't seen this particular type of cord at craft stores, but you could probably find something that would work just as well if you don't want to order online.


thanks!


----------



## iElBeau

carolina48 said:


> I decided to make another one for my other tank and added a little purple
> 
> View attachment 373618


That looks incredible! I love the way it looks suspended in the water. Does it not sink to the bottom over the course of the day?


----------



## myexplodingcat

This is in my own thread on the subject, but I knitted a betta tube.

Acrylic yarn is tank-safe and the dye doesn't go anywhere. (And acrylic's the cheapest kind of yarn, so probably everyone has some lying around.)

Felix ignored it completely, but maybe someone else will take the idea and run with it. I can imagine some bettas really liking them, and there aren't any sharp edges to worry about. If you're patient and a tight knitter, you could probably make entire castles and stuff.

Aside from knitting, it's good to know you can use acrylic yarn in your tanks if you needed to, say, tie down a big java fern or something.

Here's the picture. If someone really wanted this blue knitted tube, I could RAOK it to them for the price of shipping, but it's really easy to make for less than the price of shipping. I made mine in less than an hour.

Felix is, of course, a giant fish blur in this picture.


----------



## carolina48

iElBeau said:


> That looks incredible! I love the way it looks suspended in the water. Does it not sink to the bottom over the course of the day?


Thanks! It does brace itself against the side of the tank and other plants a bit, but I was surprised at how nicely the cord suspends in the water. I have my filter baffled so there's not much current, but everything has stayed in the same place so far.


----------



## carolina48

myexplodingcat said:


> This is in my own thread on the subject, but I knitted a betta tube.
> 
> Acrylic yarn is tank-safe and the dye doesn't go anywhere. (And acrylic's the cheapest kind of yarn, so probably everyone has some lying around.)
> 
> Felix ignored it completely, but maybe someone else will take the idea and run with it. I can imagine some bettas really liking them, and there aren't any sharp edges to worry about. If you're patient and a tight knitter, you could probably make entire castles and stuff.
> 
> Aside from knitting, it's good to know you can use acrylic yarn in your tanks if you needed to, say, tie down a big java fern or something.
> 
> Here's the picture. If someone really wanted this blue knitted tube, I could RAOK it to them for the price of shipping, but it's really easy to make for less than the price of shipping. I made mine in less than an hour.
> 
> Felix is, of course, a giant fish blur in this picture.


Great idea! Could you insert small suction cups, like we do in the craft mesh tubes, and suspend it near the top of the tank? My bettas pay zero attention to things at the bottom of the tank, but love new places to hang out at the top.


----------



## TheBlur

Does anyone have any suggestions for "toys" for bettas?! Things they can play with/push around? I'm trying to divert my boy's attention away from the end of his tail, and it makes sense that having a toy would be a good distraction from tail-biting.


----------



## iElBeau

I've personally used ping pong balls in a variety of colours. You can even use aquarium sealant to attach things like silk leaves and fish stones to it. They tend to float with the current though. I suppose you could even use string and attach it to something or vice versa. Maybe a floating ring to swim through? (Ping pong balls are so versatile lol)

Be sure to share whatever you make


----------



## hubbley

I've used ping pong balls as well to try and entertain my fish while we're gone for awhile. I don't think my guy does anything with them, but I change out the colors sometimes to try and get his attention. I never thought of attaching anything to them...that's quite an idea.


----------



## TheBlur

OH thats pretty clever! I guess I should go buy some suction cups now then! I already have the aquarium silicone and some broken silk plants so I'm half way there!


----------



## MameJenny

Has anyone posted photos/how-to instructions on making a CO2 setup from a soda bottle? I have a couple of them attached to my planted betta tanks. They work great. I need to make a couple of new ones so that I have a good rotation going. If anyone's interested, I can post photos. 

Love this thread!


----------



## Tress

Here's an interesting thing that was given to me recently. 


I am considering making a tank out. It was some sort of plant pot with a metal base and rim - both are removable (I can post pic of it with them as well if needed). It's about 12" by 12" with 1/2cm thick glass. I'd need to make a bottom for it (I'm thinking plexiglass) but I figure trying to cut a perfect circle that big will be quite a challenge. I'm wondering if I could cut a square base and seal it really good. Do you guys think that would work? Any other ideas for it?


----------



## InStitches

if the cylinder is glass, I would definitely stick with a glass base as well - simple to just use with silicone.

You can probably order a circular base online, perhaps on ebay. You could even use the glass from a clock face if it's thick enough.

Another option could be to go to a craft or hobby store (like Hobby Lobby) and buy a mirror base (the kind that usually goes under candles or centerpieces). As long as you use a substrate the fish won't see his reflection in the bottom.

The square base idea you have could work, too! Square glass is easy/easier to come by and you can get custom cuts at a home improvement store or online.

Biggest thing I think is to make sure the base is thick enough!

That looks like it could be a really pretty tank.


----------



## Tress

Yea, it's glass. I have the image of a thick bushel of plants in the middle with a mound of rocks leading up to it - if that makes any sense. Kinda a dense jungle for a fish to hide in. Not sure how well heaters and filters will fit in this - I figure I'll cross that bridge when and if I get there. I have a hard time staying motivated but I hope I can get and keep the ball rolling on this one.

My mom suggested I keep the metal bottom to help protect the glass bottom, cut plexiglass to fit, and silicone it all together. I'll have to see if we even have enough plexi to do so, if not I'll have to go hunting for what I can find locally. Can't afford much, if all else fails I'll go hunting through the local dollar store and see what I can make do with. 

Do you think I should leave the metal rim on to protect the glass? I'm really scared to break this thing, it's so neat


----------



## InStitches

If it's scary fragile I wouldn't even use it for fish.

But definitely a no on the metal rims -- rust will happen, and it may ruin both the tank and whatever surface it sites on top of.

glass is cheaper than plexi


----------



## lilnaugrim

Silicone does not bond to plastics like plexiglass so you will end up with a leaking bottom. Which is why we recommend the glass, but my vote is on the square bottom and you can possibly sand down the edges of the square so they aren't so sharp and they can't hurt anything.

Also I'm not sure if that's thick enough for an aquarium since the water is constantly trying to push out. There are rules somewhere that I can't seem to find for glass thickness for different volumes of water. But if you are right in measuring that it is 12" tall and 12" in diameter then that's roughly 5 gallons of water right there. Although, it looks more like it'd hold 3 but it's hard to tell in the picture 

It is pretty neat though! I do think it would make a nice tank if you can rig a few things up for it!


----------



## Tress

eh, it probably might be fine, I'm just paranoid. Thinking about it, my 5g tank's glass is about the same thickness, maybe a little thicker but not much.

Hmm.. So I guess I'll have to stick with rubber or plastic then if I want rims.

I bet, I'm just used to us having some around cause of how many things it can be used for. 

Thanks  I'll let you know if I come up with anything.


----------



## hubbley

Anyone familiar with those 3D puzzles? I can't think of the brand that makes them, but they aren't very expensive, 9-11 dollars depending if they're on clearance. I find them at either Barnes and Nobles or Meijers. ANYWAYS. I've been considering testing one in some water. I currently have a butterfly, a flower, and a sapphire completed. They would just be for decoration on the tank bottom, nothing special. Do you think they'd react with the water in any way?


----------



## Cinder

My rock stacks:











The last on is not going in the aquarium, as it is held together with hot glue. The other four were done with aquarium-safe silicone.


----------



## JoeyBee

Cinder those are SO COOL!!!! where'd you get the rocks from? the second pic is my favourite because of how you have them angled was it hard to do? I made a little cave for my betta a while ago out of glass beads, and used the aquarium silicone, I found it incredibly hard to work with for some reason. and I just built another one a couple days ago bigger than the last one and just stacking the beads was giving me a tough time lol AWESOME stuff though!!!


----------



## Canis

Awesome rocks Cinder! I wouldn't worry about the hot glue, as most hot glue is aquarium safe ^^ Just check to make sure its non-toxic.


----------



## feralhound

Not sure if anyone else has done this before, but hey. Why not share anyways. 

My filter flow pushes my duckweed in my 10gallon to the front, making it a pain to feed my boys. I'm sure they don't like the effort to get through all the duckweed either, half the time the food falls to the bottom without them even noticing. I know they have feeding rings, but I rigged up my own. 


























Only done out of airline tubing, I cut one end at a point and shoved it in the other, creating an airtight seal. I also tightened a small ziptie around the two ends. These float on their own, creating a natral block for the duckweed and lets my boys know where the food will be. I didn't suction cut them to the glass (those are there to keep the divider from being pushed), they stay there because of the duckweed but I'm sure they'll work just as well if you do put a suction cup on 'em, or loosely tie them to something.


----------



## JoeyBee

Joey's Cave!!! Made out of glass beads using aquarium silicone.


----------



## JoeyBee

Joey's other cave I just built the other day. I call it the Double Decker lol! it has 8 different entrances/exits. Found these beads at PetSmart, same with the blue and purple ones in my last pic. They have really cool colours


----------



## Cinder

JoeyBee said:


> Cinder those are SO COOL!!!! where'd you get the rocks from? the second pic is my favourite because of how you have them angled was it hard to do? I made a little cave for my betta a while ago out of glass beads, and used the aquarium silicone, I found it incredibly hard to work with for some reason. and I just built another one a couple days ago bigger than the last one and just stacking the beads was giving me a tough time lol AWESOME stuff though!!!


Thank you! The only "hard" thing about it was finding rocks that would actually balance without the silicone first. Then it was just a matter of putting on the silicone and balancing them while they dried. I got the rock at the Dollar Tree and Dollar General. They are decor stones, and originally had a waxy/oily finish to them, but I boiled once, then boiled them with Dawn dish soap, rinsed them well and boiled them a third time to make sure all the oil and soap were off of them. I actually found making these very relaxing.


----------



## Cinder

Canis said:


> Awesome rocks Cinder! I wouldn't worry about the hot glue, as most hot glue is aquarium safe ^^ Just check to make sure its non-toxic.


Thank you. I had all five stacks made with hot glue, but when I went to put them in the water they fell apart. No problem at all with the silicone though.


----------



## Cinder

JoeyBee......... I love those caves! Very, very pretty!


----------



## Canis

Cinder said:


> Thank you. I had all five stacks made with hot glue, but when I went to put them in the water they fell apart. No problem at all with the silicone though.


Ah, darn D;


----------



## Tree

I LOVE the rocks! 


This is kinda DIY... I bought a kitchen strip light at Menards and made legs for it for my 5.5 gallon Spec.


----------



## Tree

feralhound said:


> Not sure if anyone else has done this before, but hey. Why not share anyways.
> 
> My filter flow pushes my duckweed in my 10gallon to the front, making it a pain to feed my boys. I'm sure they don't like the effort to get through all the duckweed either, half the time the food falls to the bottom without them even noticing. I know they have feeding rings, but I rigged up my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only done out of airline tubing, I cut one end at a point and shoved it in the other, creating an airtight seal. I also tightened a small ziptie around the two ends. These float on their own, creating a natral block for the duckweed and lets my boys know where the food will be. I didn't suction cut them to the glass (those are there to keep the divider from being pushed), they stay there because of the duckweed but I'm sure they'll work just as well if you do put a suction cup on 'em, or loosely tie them to something.


sorry double posted. =P 

I did that too! 8D its works great, I took mine out though.


----------



## Aeon

im def liking ur ideas genius and I applaud u guys for going above and beyond. Sometimes its hard since the petstores sell crap for fish.


----------



## TeeAndToby

Fun and simple little DIY (sort of?)

I wanted to put something in the tank that Toby could play with, so I took one of the plastic plants that I bought and decided not to put into the tank, and cut off some of the "leaves", leaving as smooth of an edge as possible. And then voila, four little grassy leaves floating on top of the water.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

I make clay figurines and was wondering if I could put one into my tank (it is glossed) or would this be lethal? I dont want anything leeching out OAO


----------



## VivianKJean

if it is glossed then probably not.


----------



## myexplodingcat

If your glaze/gloss is food safe, you're fine.

If you want to be extra safe, stick it in a bucket of treated water for a while.

If you really aren't sure, you can stick a snail in the bucket (be sure to cover the bucket with plastic wrap you've poked holes in) and see if it stays healthy.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Ok thank you!


----------



## carolina48

SiameseFightingArt said:


> I make clay figurines and was wondering if I could put one into my tank (it is glossed) or would this be lethal? I dont want anything leeching out OAO


I make clay pottery and glaze with food safe glazes (usually only croc/crawl, crackle, and metallic glazes are not food safe) and always have 2-3 pieces in with each of my bettas without any issues. I actually think it's preferable make my own as opposed to store-bought decorations, because I know they wont leech toxins or have any rough edges. 
This is true for modern glazes only, as glazes prior to the 1980's contain led. 

If you decide to make some, I hope you post some pics! Here is an example of mine:


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

What type of clay do you think is safe? I read that super sculpy is okay.


----------



## Canis

Any kind of polymer clay should work, usually sculpey and another one that I can't recall the name of.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Thank you  Im buying my aquarium silicone today so I can start working on rock stacks (Yeah I saw them )


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

sbrit94 said:


> So I just made a couple floating hammock/caves for my boys. Really easy, just cut a Styrofoam cup in half and put a couple marbles in to weigh down the cup enough for the betta to get in and chill out.
> 
> Here are a couple pics


I know this was a year ago, but the Styrofoam could be replaced with half a water bottle. The sides should be sanded down or covered with cloth to make it so that the betta doesn't get hurt and the plastic wont leech out chemicals since it is a plastic meant for water.


----------



## Tony2632

DIY aquarium stand, I didn't build it, but my brother did. My brother agreed to build the stand for me, but I had to buy the materials which cost me around 70 bucks.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks amazing Tony! :-D 70 bucks isn't terrible especially if it's custom built and actually LOOKS good like yours does haha. Some of the stands they sell are just so impractical or ugly looking >.<


----------



## Tony2632

Thanks, I'm not done yet. I still need to stain it and add few clear coats. I'm also doing a DIY ADA style lighting stand. Here's a link if any one wants to try it http://www.carolinafishtalk.com/forum/diy-section/16766-how-build-ada-inspired-lighting-stand.html


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nice! I always love hanging lighting myself ^_^


----------



## Zuzu

Wow, Tony! That's going to look great when you get it stained. $70 is a fantastic price for a custom stand!


----------



## Kaffrin

Just throwing a lil' idea out here- what do you guys think about mixing sand and aquarium-safe silicone for..sand castles underwater? lol! Ratio of both would have to be played around with, but it certainly sounds like a fun idea! I might try it out this weekend^~^


----------



## Aeon

Kaffrin never thought of that let me know how it works


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sounds like a cool idea to me if you can get it to work! I wonder if you can use some sort of plastic mold that the silicone won't stick to, lather the outside and pack the silicone with sand on top of it. No idea if I was able to explain that correctly or not lol, I can see it in my head at least XD


----------



## Aeon

ok guys I had a great idea and was wondering if u could all help me out here possibly with tweaking it.


has anyone made their own DIY bio cermain filters?


----------



## galaxythebetta

I got inspired by these posts and was thinking maybe I could use this small glass from the thrift store, (originally made to hold a small candle) and turn it over as a little hideout. It is clear glass.


----------



## galaxythebetta

*Another Easy Hideout Idea*

Oh, and I was thinking, you know those little sand castle mold thingys? To make a little sand tower or something? Well, they would work great as a fish hideout-but are they safe for Betta fish? :-D


----------



## galaxythebetta

*Another Easy Hideout Idea*

Oh, and I was thinking, you know those little sand castle mold thingys? To make a little sand tower or something? Well, they would work great as a fish hideout-but are they safe for Betta fish? :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

galaxy, instead of triple posting (against our rules) you can Edit your post for 20 minutes after you post it and just add in EDIT: at the end and continue what you were saying.

Most plastic items are safe.


----------



## galaxythebetta

I put a sand mold in Galaxy's tank, over on its side with gravel placed in the bottom to keep it from floating. Although if you wanted you could let it be a floating hideaway. Galaxy was rather cautious at first, but he seems to like swimming inside and coming back out. I do want to know tho-is the plastic sand mold going to leech chemicals or other harmful substances into his water?


----------



## Fawneh1359

Could anyone help me with ideas for my 3.5 gallon tank? My Dumbo betta male, Dawn, is extremely playful and he loves weaving in between my fingers and the like. Actually, he's doing it right now as I'm typing (my hand hurts haha). However, I want to see what toys I could make easily, preferably without buying too much. Anything that can be used for different tricks would be a huge help also. Oh, and how do I clean something like a Ping Pong ball before use? Especially a dirty one.

Furthermore, if i were to use a plastic cup or half a bottle, how do I make sure he isn't cut by the edges?


----------



## Fawneh1359

Also, Dawn is playful with me but when I put in the pings-pong ball he just swam under it and ignored it. He also didn't really pay attention to the food in bottle cap thing.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*Out of tank Divider/Privacy Shield/Curtain*

*Out of tank Divider/Privacy Shield/Curtain*

*Materials used:*
Random wood scrap ("2 by 4") and small dowel (wood)
Green fabric
Sewing pins

*Tools used: *
Measuring tape
Saw and Drill
Blue chalk (mark fabric for cut)
Fabric scissors

*Other material options:*
1 or 2 wire hangers (bend to form desired shape), picture frame, cut and painted (or covered) plastic
Scrap cloth, rag, unwanted clothing, towel, blanket, newspaper, magazine, cardboard
Staples, glue, safety pins, sewn (thread and sewing machine)
Plenty more options too

*Photos:*





*Details:*
I have 2 betta tanks that share a bookshelf, when I was ready to move eh 2nd betta in I asked my husband to help build a privacy shield so they don't 'fight' through the glass all the time (the late arrival to the tank already broke through an in tank barrier to fight the other when first bought). 
After a quick measurement to see how tall and wide the tanks were my husband quickly cut some scrap 2"x4" and then drilled 3 holes for the side of small wooden dowels we also had. Cut dowels to height and put them in (snug fit). After that I got a hold of it, wrapped the fabric around the dowels and went sewing pin crazy on it. I intend to someday properly sew this with the machine.. but the bobbin re-loader likes to be a real pain. Once that's done it will easily slip on and off the wooden stand for washing if need be.


----------



## Littlefin

TurtleBarb said:


> I made little planters out of plastic canvas. I sanded all the edges so they wouldn't hurt the fish. I tried using jars as little planters, but there wasn't enough gas exchange in the gravel. This worked much better.


Great idea! ;-) 
It looks adorable!


----------



## Tress

Are there other ways to make craft mesh dividers without using the poster holders or binder cover spines? I can't find either item, the only binder covers I see now are the snap locks. I also want it to be removable. What is the best way to secure it? I've seen suction cups placed on both sides and it buried into gravel, but what if I use sand substrate? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jamila6452

subscribing! Love these ideas.


----------



## Rosalinds

Aqua Aurora- That out of tank divider is great! Very classy looking and it adds to the decor in the room/tanks.  I also like how the frame is very simple and you can customize it in so many ways because of all the different fabric choices.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Rosalinds said:


> Aqua Aurora- That out of tank divider is great! Very classy looking and it adds to the decor in the room/tanks.  I also like how the frame is very simple and you can customize it in so many ways because of all the different fabric choices.


Thank you ^^


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can use Poster frame hangers instead of the report binder spines since they are no longer being sold at Walmart. It's a little harder to get the mesh into the hangers and you have to cut the hangers but they work decently well. I use them in my 20 long divided.

I get mine at Wal-Mart hanging right next to the Posters generally. I think it's like a dollar fifty for pack of 2 or 4, it's been a while since I bought them.


----------



## Tress

That's what I meant by poster holders. I can't even seem to find them online at walmart or amazon here in Canada, I even tried hangers and this is all I could find http://www.amazon.ca/Nu-Dell-Inches...&qid=1415499325&sr=8-8&keywords=poster+holder. I know they have them here, but I only see them being used in businesses, not for sale.

This was more what I was hoping for, since I seen it mentioned and can clearly see how it would work.









Edit: Oh, would plastic rulers hot glued (non-tox of course) to crafting mesh work?


----------



## Betta Ray

Im new here so please if it was done already my bad, it's here and my welcome thread, sorry.

Any Tank Filter: The idea is to stop poor filtration despite having a tiny tank. I personally do not like best bang for the buck rigs, they always fail disatrously and our bettas pay for it. And the tiny filters cost money to change all the dam time So I came up with this, because all the you tube basic filters, WERE HUGE. Im working with a gallon glass bowl :lol:

MATERIALS:
Empty Deordorant Applicator... Dollar Deals or dollar tree... 1$
Drill with bit kit / Dremel / Various nails with a pen torch ... Hardware store

Air pump: power capacity is your choice
Bio element and filters, i chose aquaclear 70 guts, for my example... Lots of filtration
T joints with a twist control valve( getting an airstone kit has all you need )
Air tubing
Suction cup, although the biomax element is holding ,my fllter in place
About 40$ at a pet store.










Here's the materials; now I am gonna skip the drilling because there is no right way to do it. If you have a short tank, but lenghty, you can set up the filter on its side and drill the same type holes and still get the benefit. 

The difference? You drill the air pump hole on the bottom part where and use the air stone and keep the applicator tray out. onto the photos

:::MOST IMPORTANT STEP:::
WASH THE APPLICATOR WITH DAWN OR A GREASE CUTTING DISH SOAP. DO NOT CONTINUE UNTIL EVERY PART SQUEAKS WITH CLEANLINESS EVEN THE THREADED SCREW. Use a toothbrush or cotton swaps if needed 

Drill holes big enough on the bottom to suck in water, but lower than the air hole









Suction cup hole on the applicator cover: to anchor the Filter to the wall









Holes on top of the applicator cover. This you can use your creativity, I was in a rush to get the water filtered.







smaller holes for teeny bubbled, medium for so on and forth. Next step:

The applicator tray (lack of a better word)







again drill the size you want, i used medium and lage holes so the bubbles vary out of the filter. Peel off any loose pieces of plastics and set aside for now. 

The filters guts:

I chose black carbon sponge and biomax from the aquaclear series, small enough and isnt pricey. The foam automatically fits in and a quick snip to half it. I used a "AXE" clone applicator, looks more mass produced. You may double it up by sliding the foam on both sides of the thread, but im trying to save on mechanical. More on that later.









Reinstall the applicator tray and push air tube as far as the middle. With the carbon element in place, reinstall applicator tray, as far the screw will pull down the tray. Fill the new space with your bio media until it reaches the sides of the applicator without falling out. I used a handful, +4 more for example:









Put the deordorant cap back on, put the suction cap into its hole, install in tank. Depending on your filter, I have a 10 gallon capable air pump, install a valve. It's pretty powerful for a one gallon tank.

Here's the clip, I already got a heater. Installed after the filter.


The beauty of this filter is if you have a 30/40/50/60 gallon tank, you can make 3,4,5,6 filters a valve rig and just spend 1$ per each deordorant and they hide great. Save the deordorant stuff in a zip lock bag and reinstall in an applicator you still use/used up. One giant air pump later ... Crystal clear filtration and you can cycle the media with neglibile difference, cause you have 3,4,5,6 sites for good bacteria

Hope this helps someone else out!
Aku doesnt seem to mind


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tress said:


> That's what I meant by poster holders. I can't even seem to find them online at walmart or amazon here in Canada, I even tried hangers and this is all I could find http://www.amazon.ca/Nu-Dell-Inches...&qid=1415499325&sr=8-8&keywords=poster+holder. I know they have them here, but I only see them being used in businesses, not for sale.
> 
> This was more what I was hoping for, since I seen it mentioned and can clearly see how it would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, would plastic rulers hot glued (non-tox of course) to crafting mesh work?


Oh sorry, I thought you meant the report binder covers that are used in the original tutorial on here. 

You can always just silicone the mesh right to the glass, you don't necessarily need anything else. The binder spines were just used for more aesthetic purposes.


----------



## Tress

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh sorry, I thought you meant the report binder covers that are used in the original tutorial on here.
> 
> You can always just silicone the mesh right to the glass, you don't necessarily need anything else. The binder spines were just used for more aesthetic purposes.


I don't want to silicone it, I want something I can remove easier without having a mess to clean up. I tried looking for the report binder covers, all that I seen were the snap locks or had metal and weren't shaped right.

I'm hoping on getting a 20 and 15g sometime soon, and I want to get my bettas switched around till I get more heaters.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

+1 no boiling rocks. 
Vinegar test, or soak rocks in water for a few days and check pH, GH, and KH to see that it does not leech anything to effect water chemistry. Be mindful of the rocks colors, trace minerals can be harmful to fish...if you see 'rust' on the rock(s) don't use it (one example).

I'll be putting together my 6g bowfront with selected (and tested) river rock next week. I believe I chose pieces that will be safe, but we'll see.


----------



## Betta Ray

Huh. Always thought of river stones kinda safe for fish, although mineral traces could still be toxic. Any thoughts Aurora?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Betta Ray said:


> Huh. Always thought of river stones kinda safe for fish, although mineral traces could still be toxic. Any thoughts Aurora?


I've not put the rocks in a tank with a fish yet so can't say anything with certainty.. but some of the 'river rock' I bought at land scaping places (got from 2 sources) have varying colors. When soaked in water, a few had iffy red-ish rust colored specks so I set them aside as ones I won't use (I might just be over paranoid by not using them but better safe than sorry). The ones I am using look like 1 or 2 are actually sandstone, the other 2 are a light grey to medium grey hue. I soaked them in a bucket for a few days and they did not raise pH (so no lime) of gh (but does not mean there are no minerals to worry about.. only what gh checks for).
from dGH wiki


> General hardness is a measure of the concentration of divalent metal ions such as calcium and magnesium (Ca2+, Mg2+) per volume of water.


 so no calcium or magnesium in these rocks. KH was also not effected.
I can't make a difinitive statement at least about my selection of rocks untill maybe a month after putting them and the fish together.. but then I'd suspect any harmful minerals would have leeched and built up in the water enough to show an effect.. but hopefully that will not happen.

They are not BETTA safe but FISH safe: Seiryu stones often sold (over prices imo) by ada or on ebay.. seen a ton of tanks set up with these with non delicate finned fish and even shrimp (which die very easy from harmful minerals). They are very rough rocks so not for a betta.. but its one I can confirm is safe... also pure rose quarts as I have that in a shrimp heavy tank, but if it has other mineral deposits on eh quarts.. it can be iffy.


----------



## smilingdoberman

lilnaugrim said:


> lol np! Happy to save a life any day haha!
> 
> You could chance the river rocks but honestly, it may be cheaper but it's not worth risking all the disease if you ask me. But it's up to you in the end of course.
> 
> Plastic Terracotta? Or do you just mean the regular terracotta pots? Those are safe for sure, I use them.


 Thanks  And I wont risk it, Ill go out and buy some. Where can I find the terracota pots and how do I get rid of the holes? & the plastic ones I have are just those plastic pots that plants come in before you plant them, would those be ok too or no because of the plastic? I also got these glass marbles and rubber balls(to float on top so they can push them around) for my fish, think those would be safe? Once again Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

smilingdoberman said:


> Thanks  And I wont risk it, Ill go out and buy some. Where can I find the terracota pots and how do I get rid of the holes? & the plastic ones I have are just those plastic pots that plants come in before you plant them, would those be ok too or no because of the plastic? I also got these glass marbles and rubber balls(to float on top so they can push them around) for my fish, think those would be safe? Once again Thanks!


Terracotta pots can be purchased at any craft shop or garden center. You can use the plastic ones too but the clay ones might be easier to sand down any rough edges. With the holes, you can just put silicone in them (not just any silicone, make sure it's for aquarium use, don't use anything with "mildew resistant" agents in it) or cork them up. You can use most pots as long as they have not been used for gardening before, sometimes they use certain chemicals in the potting soils or there might be too much nitrogen content and can cause a huge algal bloom and stuff like that. So as long as it's just been sitting around for a while, rinse it out real good and it should be fine to use.


----------



## smilingdoberman

lilnaugrim said:


> Terracotta pots can be purchased at any craft shop or garden center. You can use the plastic ones too but the clay ones might be easier to sand down any rough edges. With the holes, you can just put silicone in them (not just any silicone, make sure it's for aquarium use, don't use anything with "mildew resistant" agents in it) or cork them up. You can use most pots as long as they have not been used for gardening before, sometimes they use certain chemicals in the potting soils or there might be too much nitrogen content and can cause a huge algal bloom and stuff like that. So as long as it's just been sitting around for a while, rinse it out real good and it should be fine to use.


Thanks so much! I'll look for some in the gardening section next time I go shopping! If I take them and put them with the opening facing up and put some gravel at the bouttom, so somewhat burying it & covering the 3 tiny holes, would that be safe? Thanks so much


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah you could do that, though most of the fish probably won't like to swim in it if you're wanting to use it as a hide. Actually, Betta fish in generally prefer lots of plants over hides any day as it's closer to their natural habitat anyway. But if they don't have sufficient plant cover, they will use the hides out of necessity


----------



## ChibiShishou

My aunt has an aquarium book that says you can use hamster tubing for your aquarium has anyone tried this?' It seems pretty awesome!


----------



## givemethatfish

Hamster tubing is just plastic. I'd say it would be safe. And cute in the right tank!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

I want to do my own betta barracks , but does this sound okay to be keeping bettas in? I will be building a 7 feet wide and 5 feet high barrack that has the back covered so that the betta tanks won't fall backwards (also it will be the background for the tanks). Each tank in the cubbies will be 5g each and have their own lighting that's built in. Of course each will be filtered and heated. Does this sound like they meet the requirements or should I add more or change some stuff?


----------



## FishWhisperer

I have an idea. You know that plastic mesh you get with crated clementines?
Can someone use that to make a hide? Is it toxic and/ or leech chemicals? Is it too sharp? Please reply


----------



## lilnaugrim

I would think the Betta would get stuck in it the same way penguins get stuck in soda bottle plastic things. That or the fins would get tangled or something, I wouldn't try it for fear of that :-/


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

SiameseFightingArt said:


> I want to do my own betta barracks , but does this sound okay to be keeping bettas in? I will be building a 7 feet wide and 5 feet high barrack that has the back covered so that the betta tanks won't fall backwards (also it will be the background for the tanks). Each tank in the cubbies will be 5g each and have their own lighting that's built in. Of course each will be filtered and heated. Does this sound like they meet the requirements or should I add more or change some stuff?


That's fine, as long as the fish have heat, room, decor, and clean water. The only thing is make sure the bettas have more horizontal swimming room than height. I think for this each barracuda should be about a 1.5' cube


----------



## Tress

*now has the song barracuda stuck in head*


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Lol barricade sorry XD


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

So to test Kim's AQ sealant bottom gravel idea before I do it to my whole tank I decided to do it to the travel tanks, painting the outer bottom brown and then painting the outside of the back for a background (yes that's a Kidd mark)
I feel like this is a better travel container the. Just my half gallon glass bowl with sedan wrap on top


----------



## FishWhisperer

I am going to use a CLEAN plastic cup as an aquarium decoration. Any thoughts? It is a solo cup, so it isn't styrofoam.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Styrofoam is safe in the aquarium and yes solo cups are fine too as long as it's a clean new one ^_^


----------



## FishWhisperer

Ok thanks! Will post pictures soon!


----------



## givemethatfish

My only concern about a solo-type cup is that they tend to split with wear/age, so just be sure you don't get any splits in the cup. I'd think with some bad luck, a fin could just slide into a split and get caught trying to get back out.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*DIY Background for anti Glass Surfing*

*DIY Anti Reflection Background*

*Materials Used:*
Acrylic sheet
Krylon *Fusion *Black

*Tools Used:*
Sharpie
Electric Saw

*Other Material and Tool Options:*
Lexan polycarbonate
Utility knife
razor blade.. just about any durable cutting tool

*Photos:*




Sorry no paint application photos

*Details:*
So my newest betta glass surfed a lot in quarantine. TO keep it from being a problem in his final tank (and from him seeing Xerxes who is also on the desk) I needed an aquarium safe way to paint inside the tank glass. Putting a background against the outside of it does not stop reflections. I looked into aquarium safe paints but non bound to glass. Some Googling led me to Krylon Fusion spray-paint. its commonly used in saltwater setups for DIY pvc plumbing for filters and for acrylic in tank sump boxes. More Googling said 48 seemed to be a decent cure time before use. I got acrylic sheets at my Home Depot and sanded one side to give a rough surface to let paint adhere to better. After spray painting that side I noticed the texture of the sanding showed through the paint so the acrylic was flipped over and the un-sanded side was painted. I let the acrylic sheets sit over 48 hours then did a 48 hour water test just to be safe. It turns out the un-sanded side took the pain better, and with only one coat per a side not giving a fully solid black (its transparent enough you can see dark shadows of objects behind it) it was good enough for use. A back and one side wall piece were made and tucked into the tank using 'egg crate' (a plastic light diffuser) that were being used for rocks in the tank. The beta does not glass surf the dark sides but one side wall was left un-coverd and he is glass surfing there so I will most likely make another piece to go in.. 
If you use Kyrlon read its directions and warnings. I strongly suggest using it outside, if done indoors without proper ventilation it can be dangerous. It was too cold to spay outside so this work was done in a room with a door to the outside nearby opened with a fan sucking the air out. If you make these sheets make sure they are secure against the tank wall. Mine are anchored under the substrate and I put a tiny piece of black tape at each corner at the top just to be safe.
I used Kryon Fusion and it seems to be the one other aquarium hobbiest use.. however I cannot say if other versions of Krylon (non 'fusion') are aquarium safe.

The tank has been set up for 6 days and Aristocoles (ee betta boy in there) has had no issues with the Kyrlon... or the river rock (someone had asked about using the rocks earlier in the thread). I'll be make 3 more Krylon fusion painted pieces for Xerxes' cube and paint his canister pipes black hopefully in January.

*As a side not: * I also made a lid with the acrylic to compare with my Lexan lids... in less than 6 days it was bowed more than my over 6 month old Lexan lids.. not good lid material.. but the sheets in the tank have no bowed. I had to replace the lid with a Lexan one as the corners had turned up far enough on the acrylic that the betta could easily jump out.


----------



## FishWhisperer

He didn't like it and it was too big (made the tank look cluttered) so I took it out. I also once tried to make a pavilion out of polymer clay but it fell apart. I may try to make a clay plant. Would metallic imitation colored clay make a good looking plant?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> That's fine, as long as the fish have heat, room, decor, and clean water. The only thing is make sure the bettas have more horizontal swimming room than height. I think for this each barracuda should be about a 1.5' cube


Thank you! XD


----------



## hannat

MattsBettas said:


> I make "hammocks" similar to sy's (I got the idea from her) by cutting pieces of craft mesh, making a tube, then fusing the ends together with a lighter. You have to watch how you're holding it and be very careful, but it works great.


I tried this and sealed some plastic mesh (craft mesh) into a floating tube, but got it a bit too hot and now the tube has some brown/black discoloration. Is this still safe for aquarium use? Got it a bit too hot to the point that it began melting and seperating, but it is fused into a tube and has hardened, just with black scorch marks.


----------



## Tress

hannat said:


> I tried this and sealed some plastic mesh (craft mesh) into a floating tube, but got it a bit too hot and now the tube has some brown/black discoloration. Is this still safe for aquarium use? Got it a bit too hot to the point that it began melting and seperating, but it is fused into a tube and has hardened, just with black scorch marks.


Mine too got that, I washed it as best I could and tried it. No issues so far.


----------



## hannat

Tress said:


> Mine too got that, I washed it as best I could and tried it. No issues so far.


Thanks for replying! Here's how bad mine got:








Think that's still ok? He seems to love it at least...


----------



## Betta Ray

Hey guys, i have a light project in the works, if all goes according to plan, woo hoo


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*DIY Riparium Basket & Garlic Extract*

*DIY Riparium Basket*

*Materials Used:*
plastic shower basket with holes
'size' 12 coated copper wire-green
plastic window/door screen (optional)
clay media

*Tools Used:*
Needle Nose Pliers
wire cutters/clippers/***** (old school name)
razor


*Other Material and Tool Options:*
Gardening Wire
crafting mesh (optional)
nylon stocking (optional)
gravel
lava rock
other sizes or colors for coated copper wire
zip ties


*Photos:*
















*Details:*
Ripariums are a great way bring more color and beauty to a tank as well as take up nitrates, but without taking up too much space under water. Having the leaves directly exposed to air lets the plants get their co2 much quicker so they can grow faster which means absorbing nitrates from the water more rapidly (plus fish and shrimp love the under water roots). 
Some people spend over $20 for riparium specific baskets with suction cups, mesh, and media. I decided to save more $ and use left over window/door screen (optional depending on media used), expanded clay pebble media (used commonly for aquaponic style gardening), and show baskets. Make sure the baskets are plastic and not painted (could chip off), and have holes/slits to let water in and roots grow out. You can skip the use of wire and just try the suction cups but the ones I got have issue staging in place and tend to sink below the water line. So I'll be using coated wire to keep them permanently in place! If you also use this DO NOT leave the exposed end of the copper in the water-it is not safe. I cut a length of wire and put it through the suction cup holes and against the tank to mold around the trim so it stays in place (if you have a rimless tank I'd not recommend doing this as the tension may damage the glass, use pliers instead to shape the wire). I used pliers to wrap the wire around itself on the back so it would not hand down past the black tank trim and be visible (alternatively you can just cut the wire).
Because I'm using a larger clay media (only because I have a large bag leftover from an aquaponics setup-the white chalky-ness on the above photo if from dried calcium deposits from the tap) I don't really need the mesh for these baskets, but if you use smaller gravel or have a basket with larger holes you may need it. I just cut it to fit in the basket and cover the holes then fill with media. If you also use clay media I'd recommended soaking it for a day beforehand as it tends to float the first time it gets wet but once it absorbs enough water it will sink. You can also use tank gravel or pea gravel for your media, or even broken up lava rock. 
As for plants, well not all plants will like having their roots forever wet, but some species do well for riparium setups. I've used the following:
Purple waffle
Pothos
Fittonia albivenis (aka angel kiss)
Tradescantia zebrine (aka wondering jew)
Cyperus Umbrella Sedge
Aluminum plant (I've used on a raft)
Ruellia brittoniana 'Katie'
Spathiphyllum (aka peace lily-be careful some species get HUGE)
Spathiphyllum "domino'
Dwarf Palm Neanthe Bella
Syngonium
Riccia
Aquatic mosses
I've also transitioned some stems like creeping jenny.
I will soon be trying anthurium and ivy in my empty baskets.
Aquatic stems, mosses, riccia, and pothos are probably the only ones that will tolerate having their leaves wet frequently-constantly, the other plants do better with wet roots and dry leaves.

Note: Once you start getting into ripariums its gets addictive. You may find yourself stuffing conductive plants (or plants you want to try) in every available space around the upper walls of the tank (and in HOB filters) until you are out or room.... you have been warned!


*DIY Garlic Extract*

*Materials Used:*
garlic!
a clean jar with lid
tap water

*Tools Used:*
hands
fridge

*Other Material and Tool Options:*
a knife or something to smash garlic open with

*Photos:*







*Details:*
Some people like to use garlic extract to help boost immune systems for their fish, its also frequently used to help encourage fish to eat food when they're not so interested. Instead of throwing money at some fancy bottled stuff I'd rather buy garlic intended to use for meals at home and preserve it in the fridge in water, then use the water for the fish. 
I've dumped in (after dechlorinating it) garlic water directly into the tank and have used it to soak and when blanching food for fish and shrimp. I've seen no advertise effects.
All you have to do it get a jar with a good lid to avoid leaks, 1 or more heads of garlic from the store (depending on how often you/your family use garlic for cooking). Remove the outer shell/skin layer and take apart the garlic and de-shell them (each individual piece has a flaky shell around it- its not appealing to eat and not useful so get it off), you can crush the garlic in your fingers or use a knife blade and cutting board to press them which breaks open the shell and makes it easy to peal. Sometimes you'll find garlic starting to grow little sprouts out the top, its not rotting or a bug, its normal- a very resilient plant, even when put in the fridge for months its still ready to grow!). But if you do get some with some rot its easy enough to cut off and keep the healthy part.
Put the de-shelled garlic into the jar and add cold tap at least until the garlic is covered (or to the brim of the jar if you want), put on the lid and place in your fridge... The garlic will keep for a few extra months this way instead of just dry in fridge or in a pantry. I've only noticed that when not used for many _many _months, garlic in the water will turn a blue-green I've not cooked with these discolored pieces so I can't say if its still 'safe' at that point.. I typically pour the water down the sink and dump the garlic then start a new batch when its changed color. As soon as 24-48 hours after putting garlic into water you will notice the water its smells like garlic and can be used as a substitute for garlic extract.
I do no dechlorinate the water for use in blanching since it will be boiled, but if you plan to put the water directly into a tank or soak foods that aren't being cooked in it I add a drop of de-chlorinator to the garlic water (once its been pour out of the jar into another cup).


Note: I make no claim to doing/reading any scientific studies stating that this method is the same as (or better than) the garlic extract in a bottle many people buy specifically for fish/pet use, it is just my cheap alternative. You can add dechlorinator to your jar directly if you never intend to use the garlic for human consumption (some dechlorinators are not safe for us to ingest (have other additives), a few won't harm anything but the sellers still advise against consuming the product), garlic does not loose/change its flavor from being in the water and still can be used as it would in any cooking scenario (being wet doesn't negatively effect it).


----------



## Betta Ray

*Under gravel lighting*

Hey out there fellow DIY'ers, got another one out if the lab:

:::Supplies:::








Aquarium safe silicone, I use dap's version or hot glue gun
*** if you have a time line ***
Knitting sheet(s)
Scissors with a fine tip or exacto knife
Led light set (battery operated) online is the best bet. And you can go 10/20/30 lights to match your tank size. I like the 20ct i put in Aku's new tank .
2" tie wraps
Patience.... Tons

Cut the spaces you need to set the lights.









Snipping the center of 4 boxes will be enough for the light to pop through









Pop the lights in









The hard part is designing the lights to make a pattern you want. Im going to make a spiral design for my 1 gallon tank muwahahah! 










Ok, now the time stealing part:
You take the wires between the lights and tie wrap them to the mesh sheet. The 2"-4" tie wraps fit inbetween the squares. WHY you ask?

... So when you hot glue or silicone the wires behind the lights, you dont make a mess, (like i did, dumb afterthoughts) and can let it dry. The wires were heat shrunk, but one loose connection or exposed jacket will destroy the light set in water.

Install after 24 hours, do not drop battery box in the water, it is not waterproof and you have slack to leave it outside... The results:



Aku doesnt mind the Swimming pool lighting :lol:


----------



## Kithy

That is sooo cool! I wanted to get some night time lights but doing this at night would be way cooler than lights from above!

Are these a specific brand?


----------



## Betta Ray

Well the ones in the clip come from bed bath and beyond. About $6. Ebay has them too, just search "AA led light set" 

I had a similar idea to Aurora for the HOB plant shelf, only I was gonna use Egg Crate, tie wraps and plastic over the door hangers, cause suction cups are disaters waiting to happen


----------



## RubynRed1978

Anyone know if paracord otherwise known as parachute cord is tank safe? Its made of nylon or a nylon inner and polyester shell. If its safe i have a hammock made. 

If not i have a rock thrower lol


----------



## ellekay

So i'm really late to the game looking at this stuff...but I'm in big trouble now that a few times people have said that hot glue is safe (as long as it is non-toxic). I sell headbands and such for infants and have a TON of hot glue which I make sure is non toxic...I have a feeling I'll be switching from baby crafts to fish crafts for the next few weeks.... 

Great ideas by the way!


----------



## VivianKJean

Do not use hot glue in fish tanks. It breaks down underwater and whatever you will make will most likely fall apart.


----------



## Betta Ray

Thanks for confirming the hot glue! I felt unconfortable using it and 24 hours for aquarium safe silicon ALWAYS pays off :thumbup:


----------



## Tolak

RubynRed1978 said:


> Anyone know if paracord otherwise known as parachute cord is tank safe? Its made of nylon or a nylon inner and polyester shell. If its safe i have a hammock made.
> 
> If not i have a rock thrower lol


I've used paracord in tanks before, tied to a fork to feed zuke to plecs. Picked up a roll of the white stuff years back, comes in real handy around the house.


----------



## ellekay

If using the correct type of hot glue (non-toxic and NOT water based) it holds up just fine under water. I craft quite a bit with hot glue, on things that get washed with laundry and have never had problems with it coming apart. I've looked a lot online and have seen numerous places where people have used it successfully, just like gel super glue and silicone, and say that it is safe. It's basically melted plastic that cures solid.

Guess I won't know until I try. I have plenty of glue sticks.


----------



## RubynRed1978

Tolak.

I have a "hammock" i made last night for Rubyn soaking in his old tank just to see if its ok. It's a 2 - 3 inch flat basket weave with arches at the ends going to each side. The top of the arches are pulled to the middle where they are joined together so i can put the cord over the side of the tank and adjust the height. Will post video when i put it in tank


----------



## RubynRed1978

http://youtu.be/2T_n3WtAPc4

A video of Rubyn and his "hammock" 

Thiking of making other stuff also but not sure what yet


----------



## katydidmischief

I love that hammock! I might have to invest in some paracord.


----------



## RubynRed1978

If you live near a walmart they have 18 foot hanks for 2 dollars. At least here in RI. I can see if i can find the tie i used online.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Heeeyyyy! Another Rhode Islander! Gee, we're popping up everywhere! haha


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*Little extra on DIY Garlic Extract*

So i covered making a DIY garlic extract [here]. I'd mention of blue-green garlic hue in the garlic as it sits a loooong time in the water. This is what I mean, its subtle but its not a tan core anymore.


----------



## RubynRed1978

Bought some sculpey clay and was wondering if i should spray any decor made with the clear paint. Forgot the name of the paint though


----------



## ellekay

polyurethane?


----------



## Anne713

I know this is an older thread but it has some useful things in here so I thought I would bump in with my diy plan. 

So I have a bunch of crafting mesh. I think I'm going to make an open ended kind of cave for my boy once I get my bigger tank set up. Not sure of how I want the shape to look yet but once I get it figured out, I'm going to get some moss and attach it in sporadic places and hope it ends up covering the whole thing. I think he would enjoy it and it would look good as well!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*DIY Betta Tube*

I was just digging this up to put in another DIY, not sure if its been posted here by someone else (don't recall seeing it when I first went through the thread...) Made a new one 2 days ago so took some photos.



*DIY Betta Tube*

*Materials Used:*
Plastic craft mesh 
clear low poundage fishing line

*Tools Used:*
razor
needle (optional)

*Other Material and Tool Options:*
nylon thread-will break down but not as fast as cotton
scissors or utility knife

*Photos:*












*Details:*

You can find cheap craft mesh at local art stores or places like Walmart. Michel's sells them for i think $0.69 a sheet. Low poundage fishing line can be got at most any sport store or a bait store-low poundage is easier to handle and thinner so not that visible, i got mine for $4 (330 yards of it- i use this for everything with aquariums, especially tieing down rhizome based pants like ferns and anubias, got a lot of those, oh and the fissendens moss tied that to wood with this stuff-definitely get my $ worth with the fishing line). 

First measure your mesh figure out how long you want the tube length to be then carefully cut the mesh. When you have your tube piece go back and cut/trim off the little nibs, these can snag betta fins. A razor works great for this but go slow and be careful. Its best to cut on a surface that is ok to scratch-I have this little board to work on.

Once its smooth (run it over with a nylon stocking to make sure) roll it into a tube and figure out how wide you want the opening. Once you figure it out tie off one corner with fishing line and loop the line through the mesh to push it together (use of a needle is optional, I find it helps). Make sure its good and tight so there's no way for the fish or its fins to get stuck. My photos show I have a lot of overlap.. so I loop fishing line at both seems (inside and outside) to secure it. There's no wrong way to do it really. 

After that its ready to float freely in your tank, or if you want it tin a certain spot you can tie some line at either end and hold down the other end of the fishing line with the tank hood or loop it around a suction cup (or even (carefully) cut a notch to push a suction cup through the mesh itself. 
I tied string and used a suction cup outside the tan to secure the tube so its raised a bit higher than it would be free floating. My newest betta was using it within hours of coming home ^^
Last 3 photos are the finished tube. Sorry no "in the middle of tieing" photos, can't quite manage that with only two hands.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*sigh* gotta think up some new DIYs to get this bloody thread active again! how dare you all not keep this on the first page!* Share your DIYs!!!!!! *


----------



## Betta Ray

Well, for whats its worth, i adapted my filter to use those snack cubes in $ deals , dollar tree, whichevs, and with pinky filter, carbon filter sheets, fiber floss and ceramic media, make a preety good micro filter for 2.5gl tanks

Also made a tank skimmer outta a nylon bag and wire hanger... Still looks ghetofabulous lol

Ive been busy (understatement) so the cleverest thing ive done is make a 18" t8 undercabinet fixture into a 20 gal (long) hood light ... Only taking a little credit for the fixture itself, the plans are on youtube and for bigger tanks


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Aqua Aurora said:


> *sigh* gotta think up some new DIYs to get this bloody thread active again! how dare you all not keep this on the first page!* Share your DIYs!!!!!! *


I'm so sorry! I'll get on it right away ma'm! :shock:


----------



## charliegill110

Aqua Aurora said:


> I was just digging this up to put in another DIY, not sure if its been posted here by someone else (don't recall seeing it when I first went through the thread...) Made a new one 2 days ago so took some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> *DIY Betta Tube*
> 
> *Materials Used:*
> Plastic craft mesh
> clear low poundage fishing line
> 
> *Tools Used:*
> razor
> needle (optional)
> 
> *Other Material and Tool Options:*
> nylon thread-will break down but not as fast as cotton
> scissors or utility knife
> 
> *Photos:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> You can find cheap craft mesh at local art stores or places like Walmart. Michel's sells them for i think $0.69 a sheet. Low poundage fishing line can be got at most any sport store or a bait store-low poundage is easier to handle and thinner so not that visible, i got mine for $4 (330 yards of it- i use this for everything with aquariums, especially tieing down rhizome based pants like ferns and anubias, got a lot of those, oh and the fissendens moss tied that to wood with this stuff-definitely get my $ worth with the fishing line).
> 
> First measure your mesh figure out how long you want the tube length to be then carefully cut the mesh. When you have your tube piece go back and cut/trim off the little nibs, these can snag betta fins. A razor works great for this but go slow and be careful. Its best to cut on a surface that is ok to scratch-I have this little board to work on.
> 
> Once its smooth (run it over with a nylon stocking to make sure) roll it into a tube and figure out how wide you want the opening. Once you figure it out tie off one corner with fishing line and loop the line through the mesh to push it together (use of a needle is optional, I find it helps). Make sure its good and tight so there's no way for the fish or its fins to get stuck. My photos show I have a lot of overlap.. so I loop fishing line at both seems (inside and outside) to secure it. There's no wrong way to do it really.
> 
> After that its ready to float freely in your tank, or if you want it tin a certain spot you can tie some line at either end and hold down the other end of the fishing line with the tank hood or loop it around a suction cup (or even (carefully) cut a notch to push a suction cup through the mesh itself.
> I tied string and used a suction cup outside the tan to secure the tube so its raised a bit higher than it would be free floating. My newest betta was using it within hours of coming home ^^
> Last 3 photos are the finished tube. Sorry no "in the middle of tieing" photos, can't quite manage that with only two hands.


can i offer some suggestions? 100% acrylic yarn can be used in place of fishing line, it doesn't break down like sewing thread and for me personally its easier to get than fishing line. and i noticed when you roll the tube to sew it you over lap it quite a bit (looks like maybe 10-15 rows) instead i only over lap 2-3 rows because i use A LOT of craft mesh in my tank and even though its cheap it feels like i'm wasting it. it can be a little tricky to sew, but if you put a bobby pin at the other end (until you get there) it holds it well. and when i sew it, i sew 2-3 rows next to each other for extra stability.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Cute DIY for mini soaps: (related to fish I swear)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bioIAdsNUIc


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*DIY Puregin Bag*

*DIY Puregin Bag*
aka DIY make your own size filter media bag.. but thats a mouth full....

*Materials Used:*
fine mesh aquarium filter media bag (specifically aquaclear carbon bag)
Seachem Puregin 100ml

*Tools Used:*
Scissors, Iron, small mesuring spoot

*Other Material and Tool Options:*
coffee filter mesh bag.. or just about any plastic based very tiny holed mesh bag.
*
Photos:*






*Details:*
I bought the smallest bag of Seachem Purgegin I could find to try out. Supposed it absorbs nitrates (and ammonia and nitrite) as well as being useful with tannins so I wanted to give it a shot on the 5g since nitrates are still high and I will *hopefully* be getting some tannins crazy driftwood soon... Well bag came and is bigger then the entire azoo palm filter... this is an issue.. how to make it fit?* DIY TIME! *Thanks to some suggestions from my husband I found an iron on a semi low setting melted the plastic mesh of a spare aquaclear carbon bag I had (dumped out the carbon and cut down to size). Used a 1/4 of the mesh, melted the open side wall shut then put in puregin with a small measuring spoon to minimize mess, and melted the top shot. tada
It will probably break the seal with rough handling from rinsing after the bleach clean (puregin can be cleaned in a bleach solution to 'recharge' it) but it is working in the filter for now, so I can just make another mini bag or re-seal this one after the "the cleaning". Will update on how it holds up later on.

You could probably use a nylon stocking and just tie it shut for a simpler solution, but I've read the nylon breaks down from the bleach clean.


----------



## BlueLacee

These are awsome! Know it is heard somewhere, but if anyone has it easily accessible, I am looking for the diy post on taking a planting pot and turning it into a cave. Thanks


----------



## charliegill110

BlueLacee said:


> These are awsome! Know it is heard somewhere, but if anyone has it easily accessible, I am looking for the diy post on taking a planting pot and turning it into a cave. Thanks


well you can just lay the pot on its side and it will be a cave. or you can take a hammer and lightly smack it and hope it comes out how you want. or you use a sharp blade or maybe even a small saw to slowly carve out what you want. if i was going to do that i would mark an out line in pencil and then very slowly and lightly go over it like a hundred times. going slightly deeper each time. after you are done, use sand paper to sand the sharp edges. i've never done this, but i think it would work.


----------



## smaugthefishy

Subbing! This thread is awesome for crafty people on a college budget like me.


----------



## Betta Ray

Well, the theme of the DIY's is that you want SUPERIOR products on the cheap, if not, something for your application. I really hate those mad teeeny filters that are only good for a week and fit in gallon bowls for example. 

I am still on the fence about coverting crystal clear acryllic food containers used in commercial atmosphere into self contained tanks. 12-14 qt capacity with a top and good seal for portability... Just saying


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*DIY Filter Baffle with Sponge/Foam Media*

*DIY Filter Baffle with Sponge/Foam Media*


*Materials Used:*
Black sponge/foam filter media for aquariums-no specific brand get something thick/big like a canister filter foam insert so you have plenty to work with.


*Tools Used:*
scissors


*Other Material and Tool Options:*
non aquarium sponge/foam media-be careful of dies, detergents, or other chemicals on the sponge/foam!
razor blade or knife
rubber band, fishing line, or 100% acrylic thread to tie foam on

*Photos:*









*Details:*
I've been meaning to post this one for a while. So the photo example are for an HOB (hang on back filter) with a "thick sock" over the intake and a cut piece of foam for the outflow. You can see I used 2 different types of foam here, one fine and one course, it does not matter which you use, though the one on the outflow is more likely to shed fins-it feels like a rough plastic more than a foam but this tank is not a betta tank. I use the same principle for all betta tanks with canister intakes (Xerxes') and HOBs (Dijon's). If you buy the Azoo palm hob filter it comes with a foam piece to put over the intake but it doesn't fit snugly as I would want so i used a rubber band on it.

Ok enough babbling..HOW TO MAKE THESE: Go to a lfs and buy some sponge/foam filter media. I typically use coarse (small holed) black foam but you can use what ever (if possible open the box and feel the foam-if its rough don't use it). Sadly I cannot recall the brand of foam I sued for my intake to recommend it. Get it home and get something to cut with scissors, razor, knife. 
If you have an intake tube (HOB or canister) turn off the filter and take the intake off and out of the tank. Lay it ontop of the foam and cut out a thick chunk around it. After cut a hole at the 'top' and snip down into it (but not all the way through) to make it a "sock" and slip it over the intake. Make sure it fully covers the slits, if its too small try to cut deeper into the core of the foam, if it simply is too short make a new one-this is why its good to get a big piece of foam to work with. Once the intake is down stick it back on the filter. For the outflow sponge piece I take the remaining large chunk of foam and lay it over the outflow then roughly cut out a piece of foam slightly longer than outflow so it will fit in there snugly. Let the piece of foam have enough height to it that it fits in the outflow but touches the surface or the water (or goes slightly below it).
If you have an internal filter or a tank with a sump style (back compartment with pump that has slits to let water go into) use fishing line, thread, or rubber band (rubber bands will break down over time but should take months) where applicable and put a strip of foam over the intake slits. If the outflow is not a water fall style (like pictured above) but a nozzle you can get some non coarse foam (look more like 2nd foam shown in photos above) and tie/band it over the nozzle to reduce flow. Note covering the nozzle may strain the pump. An alternative it to poke holes in the hose that pushed water from pump to outflow.

As you can see from the intake photo-it can get clogged over time-especially if you have snails. If its clogged and flow is getting reduced a lot simply turn off the filter during a water cahnge, take off the 'sock' and dunk/squeeze it in the removed tank water bucket then put it back on and turn the filter on again after tank si refilled (filter may need primed depending on type).

Also if you want to try try making the outflow less obvious you can take off your HOB lid and put foam on top of the media box along with the foam over the outflow and plant it. There are a lot of terrestrial plants and some aquatic ones that do great in this sort of way.
Same take as above last spring
Riccia, wandering jew(Tradescantia zebrine), and Fittonia albivenis.. maidenhair fern (far left) didn't transition well and died-I was too rough on the roots.




Recent shots of filter (I only put the strip on the outflow when feeding now)
Riccia, wandering jew(Tradescantia zebrine), and Fittonia albivenis, hydro sp. japan, and Helxine soleirolii (big blob) 



If you want more info/list on plants to put on HOB or for ripariums just ask.


----------



## FrostPixie

*DIY plant tunnel*

Here's my little DIY project - I was looking for a way to increase the amount of plants in my tank and also have a little hideaway for my betta's.... this is what I came up with using some plastic (safe-tested with panty hose) carpet plants, craft mesh and some fishing line...
I buried mine into the gravel and it stayed down.


----------



## smaugthefishy

FrostPixie said:


> Here's my little DIY project - I was looking for a way to increase the amount of plants in my tank and also have a little hideaway for my betta's.... this is what I came up with using some plastic (safe-tested with panty hose) carpet plants, craft mesh and some fishing line...
> I buried mine into the gravel and it stayed down.


Oh my goodness that's SO NEAT! Definitely going to have to give that one a go.


----------



## FrostPixie

smaugthefishy said:


> Oh my goodness that's SO NEAT! Definitely going to have to give that one a go.


Yea totally! Let me know how it goes! It took a lot of patience to "sew" the fishing line... but so worth it! :-D


----------



## Innerbeauty

I want to see somebody make the hammock and grown moss on it.... I think I might do that.


----------



## Betta Ray

Love the sponge filter media!

I use that for my tetra / cory tank! Nice 4x4x2" blocks do alot of work for such a simple system. And the plants thrive too so no complaints

Took advice and stuck with java ferns, aqua ferns, narrow leafs ferns and the libelias fern??? (Never can spell it right) lmao and marimo balls 

Nice hearty aqua garden thanks Aurora


----------



## Alimiss27

Where do you get the stuff to make the hammock???????????


----------



## Shiverdam

Alimiss27 said:


> Where do you get the stuff to make the hammock???????????


You can get craft mesh at Michaels.


----------



## Alimiss27

Shiverdam said:


> You can get craft mesh at Michaels.


Thank you!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*DIY Ricca/Moss Rock-easy low light carpet*

*DIY Ricca/Moss Rock*


*Materials Used:*
slate
Riccia fluitans 
Bath scrunchie
clear low poundage fishing line


*Tools Used:*
utility blade


*Other Material and Tool Options:*
inert small rock-lava rock woks (but be careful it using in betta tank very rough)
Any moss, liverword, bladderwort, even marimo
scissors, razor blade
hair net or flexable mesh perhaps window/door screen
100% acrylic thread or rubber band (rubber will break down over time-same for regular thread)


*Photos:*









Will update post with new photo once riccia grows in more.


*Details:*
Want a plant carpet but not a medium-high light tank that required co2 injections? Trying a moss, riccia, marimo or, liverwort carpet (Google up "moss carpet", "mairmo carpet", "riccia carpet" to see examples of grown-in carpets set up for a few weeks/months). *Note*: moss are very slow growing and takes the least amount of light and trimming maintenance, marimo and subwassertangdo not tolerate Seachem Excel-do not dose in tanks with riccia or subwassertang.
First you need an inter rock, slate is easy to find and can be cheap or free! Ask your local landscape yard or home improvement store for their throw away broken slate tiles. My husband cut mine down to smaller pieces with a stone cutter but you can 9carefully) break these into small chunks with controlled dropping/smashing (wear shoes and eye protection). If you cover it completely lava rock is another option-be mindful no rough edged are sticking out if used in a betta tank. True river rock is usually safe too-you can do a vinegar test to see if it raises pH or sock unknown rocks in a bucket of water for a week then test pH, GH and KH against your tap to see if they effect water chemistry... but again slate is an easy to find safe one. 
For a cheap and easy mesh get one of those shower scrubber scrunchie things (so technical on the terminology I know), I got a green one at a grocery store for $1. Cut it loose from its ties in the core and you have several body lengths worth of mesh tubing!
Low poundage clear fishing line can be found at any bait or sporting store, I got mine for $4 and its many many hundreds of feet long.

Choose the plant you want to attach to this rock and set up an area you can work at (it will get wet from water squeezed off of the plants). Choose your rock pieces and lay a liberal mount of live plant on it (in my case riccia). Moss you don't have to cover the area completely wish as it will spread but marimo and riccia grow vertically not horizontally so add as much as you want covered now.
Cut a length of mesh and wrap it over the rock then tie it on the underside. You can cut off the excess mesh after tieing. Quick tip: When you place the rock in the mesh, flip it to the under side (plant facing down) and spin the mesh to make it bunch up tightly at the base of the rock then tie it to get tightest tie off, tucking in excess under the knot will make it tighter. If you are using fishing line multi knot-I do 3-4 knots.
Place your rocks in the aquarium plant side up and wiggle the bottom of the rock down into the substrate a little. You are now done. 
Depending on species of plant used and your tank environment (lighting, ferts, co2 or liquid supplement) will determine how often you need to trim. Riccia will die and break loose if the bottom part does not get enough light-it may take a weekly trim to keep it low enough to prevent it breaking loose and floating up. Moss on the other hand can go months maybe over a year without trimming. Marimo grows insanely slow at 5mm a year so doubt you'd ever have to trim it.


----------



## Tree

very cool! If I had room in my tanks I would try this. LOL


----------



## InStitches

that looks like it could turn out amazingly. I do dose with excel... are there any mosses that tolerate excel? Would Java moss work?


----------



## Betta Ray

You could also glue plastic pot scrubbers to bathroom tiles with DAP aquariaum silicone. Takes about 24 hours . It makes java moss and makes "water bushes" that water flows through pretty good. Gotta groom mine


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> very cool! If I had room in my tanks I would try this. LOL


You don't need much room to try it, simply depends on the dimensions of the rock you wish to use.



InStitches said:


> that looks like it could turn out amazingly. I do dose with excel... are there any mosses that tolerate excel? Would Java moss work?


Sorry if I made it confusing in my post.
Mosses work fine with excel, but marimo and subwassertang are the two that will die from excel because marimo is actually a specialized for of slow growing hair algae, subwassertang is just one of several plants (including Val's) that silly doesn't toerate Excel. But all true aquatic mosses do fine with excel.



Betta Ray said:


> You could also glue plastic pot scrubbers to bathroom tiles with DAP aquariaum silicone. Takes about 24 hours . It makes java moss and makes "water bushes" that water flows through pretty good. Gotta groom mine


I'd thought about trying the glue and the blender 'yogurt safe smear' style but read from a few forum members that the glue burned/killed where it made contact with the moss and the yogurt paste (for emersed start out) sometimes got a mold (I suspect from poor air circulation but was not a pretty sight).


----------



## Betta Ray

Thats the beauty of it. Imma post up some pics! The glue holds the pot scrubby, it never touches the moss, you lay the moss down like a bad hairpiece on bald mans head on the scrubby and use thread to hold down the moss... I know i got a pic somewhere

:::EDIT:::








Here we go! It was brown from delivery, but the green now covers the whole thing! On my home for the DIY pics


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> You don't need much room to try it, simply depends on the dimensions of the rock you wish to use.



Hmmm I might have to try it out on the drift wood then. =) oh and so the rubber bands are fine in the tank? it wont cause any trouble with the water?


----------



## Betta Ray

Try natural colored rubber bands, those colored ones seem sketchy. They are suggested, last a little longer than thread, but i bought skinny ones that will eventually break, just to weigh down/ waterlog some cholla wood i got


----------



## Tree

thanks =)


----------



## Gariana

I made a DIY moss tree for my bigger tank. The mistake I made was tying the moss to a large piece of driftwood I couldn't take out of the tank when the moss needed trimming - and it grew so fast it needed trimming often. Using scissors to cut it in the water made a huge mess, so I finally got rid of it. Filled a whole 3 gallon bucket and gave it to someone who raises shrimps.

So my tip to anyone who wants to make a moss tree: be sure you can take it out of the tank for trimming.


----------



## Nessabobessa

I knew that many other people have had success with the craft mesh tubes, and I was very skeptical that my boy would like it. But I think he has spent more time in that little tube than his 10 gal tank!



If any of you are in doubt about these inexpensive toys, they are worth it! Took me only 5-10 min to make and cost 5 dollars with the acrylic yarn already at home.


----------



## Pippin

Nessabobessa said:


> I knew that many other people have had success with the craft mesh tubes, and I was very skeptical that my boy would like it. But I think he has spent more time in that little tube than his 10 gal tank!
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you are in doubt about these inexpensive toys, they are worth it! Took me only 5-10 min to make and cost 5 dollars with the acrylic yarn already at home.


Do you know which brand you used? I;m wary of some acrylics, and I know that not all are very good quality.


----------



## Nessabobessa

Pippin said:


> Do you know which brand you used? I;m wary of some acrylics, and I know that not all are very good quality.


I just use standard Red Heart Super Saver. To be honest, I didn't do much research of what yarn to use, but it is 100% acrylic


----------



## Julie7778

Hi Aqua, I have some Riccia in my 7.9 Fluval tank. I have the fluval 13W light and it seems to grow amazingly for me. But, I went camping for a while and came back to a mess. It was tied onto rocks with elastics and it grew so much it snapped. Now I have a huge mess. I'm not really sure what to do now, I just get frustrated when ever time I touch it 100 pieces of it fall out and my tank is a mess. Any ideas? On that way you did it did it seem to grow well through it? Where did you get that net to tie it. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Trixa

I have a 10 lb box of this air dry clay: http://www.amaco.com/shop/product-339-air-dry-modeling-clays.html
I haven't use it in a while, and I thought maybe I can make aquarium decor out of it.

Is it possible for me to just paint a few thin coats of aquarium grade silicone to seal it? If not, are there any other ways I could seal it, other than a kiln? Would acrylic paint be ok to use as long as I put a sealant over top of it?

Edit: I found the clay's ingredients:Water, Silica, Nepheline Syenite, Texas Talc, Kaolin


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Julie7778 said:


> Hi Aqua, I have some Riccia in my 7.9 Fluval tank. I have the fluval 13W light and it seems to grow amazingly for me. But, I went camping for a while and came back to a mess. It was tied onto rocks with elastics and it grew so much it snapped. Now I have a huge mess. I'm not really sure what to do now, I just get frustrated when ever time I touch it 100 pieces of it fall out and my tank is a mess. Any ideas? On that way you did it did it seem to grow well through it? Where did you get that net to tie it.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


As mentioned in my lat paragraph of my DIY post, the base where its tied down/tangled into mesh etc will die off from lack of light if the riccia grows to big/bushy from lack of trimming. When the base dies it breaks/floats free. You can re-tie it to the surface you want but be ready to trim it every 5-14 days depending on tank conditions. You may get away with once every 2 weeks, but higher light and excel or co2 dosed tanks need more frequent trims. 
Riccia will always want to float but can make cool masses when left to grow at the surface (be mindful this reduces the light that reaches plants below the floating riccia)












Speaking of riccia it starting to poke through the mesh (its converting from emersed growth so its not shooting up too fast yet). Probably in another 10-15 days I'll have to start trimming it.





Trixa said:


> I have a 10 lb box of this air dry clay: http://www.amaco.com/shop/product-339-air-dry-modeling-clays.html
> I haven't use it in a while, and I thought maybe I can make aquarium decor out of it.
> 
> Is it possible for me to just paint a few thin coats of aquarium grade silicone to seal it? If not, are there any other ways I could seal it, other than a kiln? Would acrylic paint be ok to use as long as I put a sealant over top of it?
> 
> Edit: I found the clay's ingredients:Water, Silica, Nepheline Syenite, Texas Talc, Kaolin


Air dry clay doesn't work for tanks. However you can use oven baked Scuply as long as you follow proper cooking directions. Its a bit pricy though.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

opps double post sorry


----------



## Axeria

What about Fimo clay? Its basicly the same as sculpy I think? I have tons of it and it would be cool to make some ornaments using my own creativity


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I've not researched Fimo nor used it so I cannot offer any input on it. Its a matter of whats in the clay-Sculpy is not safe if unbaked because of oils used to keep it malleable. The cooking bakes out the oils and makes it aquarium safe.


----------



## Trixa

For the Sculpy would I need to do anything extra (glaze or sealing) after baking it? 
And is there anything aquarium safe I could paint it with or am I stuck with the clay's original color?
I really appreciate the help btw


----------



## dannifluff

Subbing as this thread is awesome


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I don't know about glazes. For things you can paint that are aquarium safe google up "DIY 3D Backgrounds" good way to find aquatic safe paints/coatings. I recall some being coated in a type of cement paint but they need cured in air and then in water for a long time before use (and may still effect pH and hardness). Kylon *FUSION *spray paint works on pvc and plastics but should cure 48 hours or more before going into the tank.


----------



## LoveMyBettas

I want to thank everyone that posted these awesome ideas here!!! I'll be honest, I wondered how I would house all my bettas .... I am seriously betta addicted & I do not mind spending hours caring for them However, You all have given me great tips here to create home craft goodies for them! And, to share the big tanks among them! AWESOME!!! THANK You all so much!!!  I am so glad I found this thread!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If it's not linked elsewhere it should be. This is step-by-step on how to make vinyl soffit dividers:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=496201&highlight=soffit


----------



## meowrisa

my diy betta leaf hammocks
i made five for each tank 








im so glad cuz they actually use them!! 



















cost me a whole whopping 3 bucks lol 
they are softer and look more natural than that overpriced plastic they sell at petco haha


----------



## Tealight03

Killian loves his diy tunnel. I used fishing line to sew the tunnel together and suction cups from Petsmart.


----------



## Isabella15

Subbing


----------



## InStitches

DIY fabric backgrounds  I love these things.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

InStitches said:


> DIY fabric backgrounds  I love these things.


Sorry tangent: what brand of tank is the first one? glass, acrylic, or plastic?


----------



## InStitches

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sorry tangent: what brand of tank is the first one? glass, acrylic, or plastic?


Glass  it's the 8 gallon curved corner from Aquatop. I don't know if it is still in stock, but they are getting new models of tanks to release in October.


----------



## hellobird

subbing


----------



## Yonzy

I google it but I can't find anything else than bettas in aquariums. But has anyone tried keeping it in a bin cage or a rubber tub? I have an 90L one (23gallons). I already set my mind on buying a 51L aquarium but I'm just curious.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Yonzy said:


> I google it but I can't find anything else than bettas in aquariums. But has anyone tried* keeping it* in a bin cage or a rubber tub? I have an 90L one (23gallons). I already set my mind on buying a 51L aquarium but I'm just curious.


"keeping it" as in keeping a betta in a bin? Yes people have kept betta (or other fish) in storage bins before with proper filtration and heating as needed for the species. Some people have bred fish in the bins instead of main display tanks. Be mindful as bettas (and some other species) can be jumpers, a lid/cover of some sort is recommended just in case. If you want to keep like plants in the bin a hole can be cut into the non transparent lid to let light in (light set above it) or use cling wrap or even a clear polycarbonate top (I use Lexan from home depot but I'm not sure what equivalent you'd have available locally).


----------



## Yonzy

Aqua Aurora said:


> "keeping it" as in keeping a betta in a bin? Yes people have kept betta (or other fish) in storage bins before with proper filtration and heating as needed for the species. Some people have bred fish in the bins instead of main display tanks. Be mindful as bettas (and some other species) can be jumpers, a lid/cover of some sort is recommended just in case. If you want to keep like plants in the bin a hole can be cut into the non transparent lid to let light in (light set above it) or use cling wrap or even a clear polycarbonate top (I use Lexan from home depot but I'm not sure what equivalent you'd have available locally).


Thanks thats all I needed to know. I've had fish before, but never a betta. I'll still go with the aquarium tho, and buy everything I need, let it cycle and search for a breeder in my city, and maybe I won't have to buy a betta from the pet shop. I don't know if buying a fish that's kept in a cup is a good idea.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Yonzy said:


> Thanks thats all I needed to know. I've had fish before, but never a betta. I'll still go with the aquarium tho, and buy everything I need, let it cycle and search for a breeder in my city, and maybe I won't have to buy a betta from the pet shop. I don't know if buying a fish that's kept in a cup is a good idea.


Breeders are usually more expensive. If the bettas look healthy at a pet store then I suggest you buy from them, but not from a pet store that has unhealthy bettas. If you see any neglected betta I suggest you tell the manager. Also I have kept bettas in sterilite bins before with no problems since it was heated and filtered.


----------



## EasternSierra

Sorry to jump back to the Sculpy conversation, but I've been on a craft binge. I'm working on a Studio Ghibli themed tank!

For anyone with experience using Kyrlon Fusion, how many coats do you use to seal the clay? I feel like a spray mine down a few times, but still look slightly 'unsealed.'


----------



## EasternSierra

Double post, but I couldn't help sharing what I came up with. 

I hope there are some Hayao Miyazaki fans here! I handmade polymer clay Studio Ghibli themed tank. I got the ornament online, then used aquarium silicone to glue the polymer clay to the ornament. The clay has been sealed twice in Kyrlon Fusion and I'll be waiting a week for everything to cure until Taco gets his new tank.


----------



## BlueSky99

EasternSierra said:


> Double post, but I couldn't help sharing what I came up with.
> 
> I hope there are some Hayao Miyazaki fans here! I handmade polymer clay Studio Ghibli themed tank. I got the ornament online, then used aquarium silicone to glue the polymer clay to the ornament. The clay has been sealed twice in Kyrlon Fusion and I'll be waiting a week for everything to cure until Taco gets his new tank.


Fellow fan here, hello. That's such a neat idea. I feel like one of the few things I'm not creative at is aquascaping |D Are you going to make more characters, or are you planning to keep it at that decoration-wise?


----------



## EasternSierra

Ill probably make a few more characters. Last night I finished sealing a small No Face, but I'm running out of ideas! Maybe a small Totoro?!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

If you are using scuplty polymer clay and proper bake it (follow directions on packaging) it won't technically need sealed. If you did not bake it I'd advice against putting the scuplty in the tank as the oils in it (that bake out when heated) are not aquarium safe. I personally would not trust a krylon fusion spray paint coat to completely seal it.

That said: cute decor.


----------



## EasternSierra

Aqua Aurora said:


> If you are using scuplty polymer clay and proper bake it (follow directions on packaging) it won't technically need sealed. If you did not bake it I'd advice against putting the scuplty in the tank as the oils in it (that bake out when heated) are not aquarium safe. I personally would not trust a krylon fusion spray paint coat to completely seal it.
> 
> That said: cute decor.


Thanks for the heads up! I throughly baked all my pieces, I sealed them as just an extra precaution.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

That's adorable. Did you seal them with aquarium silicone? Or an aquarium safe sealant?


----------



## EasternSierra

I sprayed them with Krylon Fusion to 'seal' them. As per Aqua Aurora, I'm not sure this step was necessary but it makes me feel better. Then I glued them to to the ornament with aquarium silicone. 

If I find a nice piece of driftwood I'll probably move all of them to that for a more natural look


----------



## MarbleBob

I've got two M bettas in a 2.5 gal, with plans to either get another 2.5 (so each can have his own) or a 5, or maybe 2 5s, one for each (I'm tending to go with 2 5s, just have to put funds together and ask Santa!. My question: the divider in my present 2.5 has a very open grid, if that makes any sense, large enough for a fin or tail to float through. Being so open, they can also see each other all the time, which leads to almost constant flaring. I've woven silk leaves through the openings, hoping to create more of a solid visual barrier, but it hasn't worked. My next plan is to attach needlepoint canvas, similar to Mashiro's above, to the existing divider. My question is: is hot glue toxic to bettas? What about Super/Krazy Glue? would it be better to take thin monofiliment, dental floss, thread, or anything like that to tie the two together? I know this seems like a goofy idea, but until I can up-size, I'm just trying to do the best I can. There's also the issue of the filter. Of course, it's on one side. Will my idea for a separator cut filter flow to the other side and create more "backwash" on the side it's on? I can't wait until I can give these guys the housing they deserve. Thanks for any facts or opinions. Or would aquarium silicone be my safest option? The only problem is that I don't have a place for my guys to live while the silicone cures. Sorry for all the negative ideas.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hot glue will work for a time but it will eventually break down in the water and let go. It's usually not toxic if you use 100% glue and non-toxic sticks. Just use Silicone or thread to sew in some material. You can use 100% acrylic yarn as well to tie into the grids to make it like moss almost, still allows water to be shared of course and if you don't cover the entire thing, it will let flow through as well.

If you like live plants, java moss can be sandwiched between two meshes as you're talking about and sewed together with thread or yarn. Don't use dental floss lol, too minty! haha. Regular thread is totally fine! Some older threads will break in the water as I found out, but newer ones are stronger. I have a silver that's lasted almost three years in the tanks now, I could take it off but there's really no need, can't see it barely anyway lol. So you could do anything like that if you wanted


----------



## MarbleBob

Thanks so much for the advice, and it looks like I'll be able to put it to use sooner than I thought! Just happened to be searching around yesterday and found a perfectly good 10g! Years ago I used to keep a lot of fish, so had quite a few tanks of differing sizes, then went to breeding mice, rats, gerbils, etc., so turned the fish tanks into breeding cages. I knew I still had one or two left, but found one with a tape repair on the glass (ok for fuzzy animals, not so good for keeping water in tanks. Anyway, found this gem of a perfect tank, it's been sitting a while so I've had it filled up with water to check for water-tightness and will probably let it set for another couple of days. If it turns out to be watertight, on to the next step, if not, I have a son who's very good at re-sealing tanks, which would add the extra curing time but still be better for the fish in the long run. The (short, so far) waiting is killing me, though. I'd love my guys to be in a split 10g right now!

This is probably dumb, but the water in my 2.5g was changed two days ago. Is there anyway to shorten the cycle time in the 10g, using water, filter media, etc., from the 2.5g? My guess is that it would be a good start for a cycle, but the normal cycle process would still have to go through to completion before it's safe to put Aedan and Fergal in their new home, right?

You mentioned Java moss, which I love and had good luck with in my old tanks, so definitely some of that. Do you know of any kind of moss for aquariums that looks similar to moss that grows outside on stones, trees, etc.? Seems I remember something like that which had to be tied to rocks, driftwood, whatever, and eventually it will "grab on" to whatever it's tied to and not be dependent on being tied? Java fern is like that too, isn't it? The rhizomes don't get buried in substrate, but tied to driftwood, rock, whatever and eventually "grab"?

Thanks so much again. I'm bound and determined to get my boys in a healthy home and never again start a "project" without thoroughly researching it first!


----------



## lilnaugrim

MarbleBob said:


> This is probably dumb, but the water in my 2.5g was changed two days ago. Is there anyway to shorten the cycle time in the 10g, using water, filter media, etc., from the 2.5g? My guess is that it would be a good start for a cycle, but the normal cycle process would still have to go through to completion before it's safe to put Aedan and Fergal in their new home, right?


Yep, just take the filter media from the 2.5 (or multiples) and throw it in there; Insta-cycle! The good bacteria that you want doesn't reside in the water, you can use that water so you don't have to acclimate your fish, but it doesn't help the cycle. There is other bacteria in the water of course, just not the same type as what's in the filter media is all


----------



## MarbleBob

Thanks. Wasn't thinking straight when I posted previously about the water, and thanks for straightening me out. Of course beneficial bacteria don't reside in the water - sometimes I just lose my mind for reasons unknown.

My present tank is so small, one of those "all in one box" types (grrrr - never again), the filter is also small, fitting the tank. It's only supposed to have one little carbon "bag" in it, but in the old days, I always had a lot more media in my filters, so I modified this one - Kept the carbon cartridge on the bottom of the filter (but added more activated charcoal to it), put a layer of 50 micron felt on top of that (to catch the smallest particulates I can), and put a layer of lime filler pad (might be one of Drs. Foster and Smith's names for it, it's a medium coarse foam-like stuff). So I really have 3 different media in the filter, and they've only been washed off in the old tank water when I change water. I've been using them all for quite a while (although they're not clogged and water still flows through really well), so they should have a pretty good bacteria colony. They're just so darn small though. Obviously I can't use the current filter for the 10g, I'll have to upgrade, so I don't know if I can actually use my current media in a larger filter, but if I'm understanding you correctly, if I can't find a good way to use them in a larger filter, I can just toss them in the water, their bacterial colonies will migrate to the new filter's media, and it's all good? And the 2.5 gallons of water I have now was changed recently but correctly treated, so I'm ok to add that to the new 7.5 gals in the new tank, but first use it to acclimate the fish, bit by bit, like acclimating any fish to a new tank or different water?

One more ?, sorry to be such a dolt, but after I put around 7.5 (well, a bit less because I'll have a couple of small "caves", maybe a bit of aquascaping (stones, bit of driftwood - all aquarium safe and it'll be nice to actually have the room to decorate a little and give my boys places to explore, hide, etc., - ok, so I either put my current filter media in the new filter if possible, or just kind of toss it in the tank and run the new filter with new media which will eventually take over the "good bacteria" job from the old media, but - is it safe to add the fish at that point, after acclimatizing them to the new water over time with their current water? Would the amount of bacteria from a 2.5g be enough to cover a 10g? Or should I wait and add a guppy or two, or do some fish-less cycling? I know I won't put them in til my ammonia count is 0, and I want to make sure I know all the details first (like I _didn't_ last time!) before shocking my boys too badly.

Thanks for all your help. Aedan, Fergal, and I are very appreciative!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, you can stick it in the water but it's better if it's in the filter since the BB thrive off of fast water flow. 

And yes, it's safe to add fish immediately. You don't need to acclimate them if you're using that much of their own water and just a bit of new water. It's actually better not to baby them but to throw them right in (unless temp is way off, then acclimate them a bit, but otherwise, just throw them in).

The BB only grow to accommodate the FISH that are in the tank, not the gallon size. So for example, say you had a 55 gallon tank but only had one fish in it and you had another identical tank but it had 15 fish in it instead. The tank with one fish would have MUCH less BB because they don't NEED to grow any more than is necessary; in fact, they CAN'T because they wouldn't be fed and would just die off. And so on the flip side, the other tank has more BB because there is more food for them to eat and expand with. So if you're keeping the same amount of fish in the new 10 gallon then you'll have exactly the same amount of BB that you need  Make sense?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*DIY Removable Tank Background Part 2! For flat and curved tanks!*

*DIY Removable Tank Background Part 2!* For flat and curved tanks!

*Materials Used:*
Fabric
Cardboard box (standard shipping box) 

*Tools Used:*
Utility knife
measuring tape
Elmers wood glue
Rolling pin


*Other Material and Tool Options:*
Scissors
Razor blade
Ruler
other glues or silicone
Shoe box
Plenty of other options

*Photos:*






*Details:*
So I had A DIY post for one of these before using fabric and a drywall made for bathrooms/outdoor sue so ti was mold resistant
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=5373978#post5373978
Recently with the help of my husband I made some more. Sadly no in progress shots, I didn't think to take photos.
I used cardboard from shipping boxes, measured each side of a standard 2.5g tank and cut, measured and cut fabric so ti wrapped all the way around the cardboard and had a little extra. Husband showed me a cool gluing trick: zig zag apply glue to cardboard then go over it with a finer or utility blade to spread it out evening and across the entire surface then press the fabric down on top of it. Let glue dry for 24 hours (directions say 30 minutes but it doesn't hurt to wait). Did one side then the other and cut off excess fabric. Now the cardboard is the length of the back + both sides of the tank.. it needs to be folded. Measure and bend cardboard with a straight ruler or other object to make the corners then place behind tank and done!
I also made one for my Anchor Hawking cookie jar tank. Used a string to measure how far I wanted the background to go across then used measuring tape to see how long the string was for desired length. Cut cardboard to length and cut fabric to wrap completely around cardboard. Same trick with gluing it on. After it was cured my husband grabbed a rolling pin and rolled the cardboard into a curve instead of being straight and it fits around the tank perfectly.
I could have cleaned up the excess fabric better, should have folded it over ad glued it down but ah well ^^


----------



## Lazer

So, I'm thinking about making some craft mesh tubes for my betta, and I read in an old thread that you could maybe get moss to grow over the craft mesh to make it look more natural? What kind of moss would I use, just java or something else? And how easy would it be to contain the moss if I don't want it spreading to everything else in the tank, I'd like to just keep it contained on the mesh log to make it comfier for my Lance.


----------



## hellobird

Lazer said:


> So, I'm thinking about making some craft mesh tubes for my betta, and I read in an old thread that you could maybe get moss to grow over the craft mesh to make it look more natural? What kind of moss would I use, just java or something else? And how easy would it be to contain the moss if I don't want it spreading to everything else in the tank, I'd like to just keep it contained on the mesh log to make it comfier for my Lance.


Java moss would work! If you want it to stay more compact just prune it back whenever it starts getting runaways and it will look great in no time. I have used string and super glue to secure my moss to driftwood and ornaments, or you can sandwich it between two pieces of craft mesh and it will grow through the holes.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Lazer said:


> So, I'm thinking about making some craft mesh tubes for my betta, and I read in an old thread that you could maybe get moss to grow over the craft mesh to make it look more natural? What kind of moss would I use, just java or something else? And how easy would it be to contain the moss if I don't want it spreading to everything else in the tank, I'd like to just keep it contained on the mesh log to make it comfier for my Lance.


Just about any aquatic moss-jajva, christmas, singapore, rose, fissidens (aka pheonix), flame, weeping... list goes on. You'd (gently/loosely) tie it on with some sort of string (tieing too tightly can kill the moss-its like constricting the blood flow to your arm), I use low poundage clear fishing line as it doesn't break down. Depending on what type of moss you get it will dictate how it spreads/grows. Example: flame moss grows upwards, weeping moss downwards, christmas moss outwards (mostly), java I think just grows every which way (never kept it so dunno)..  Moss grows slowly so its not going to go spreading everywhere in the tank unless you never trim it and leave it be for over a year.


----------



## Lazer

Aqua Aurora said:


> Just about any aquatic moss-jajva, christmas, singapore, rose, fissidens (aka pheonix), flame, weeping... list goes on. You'd (gently/loosely) tie it on with some sort of string (tieing too tightly can kill the moss-its like constricting the blood flow to your arm), I use low poundage clear fishing line as it doesn't break down. Depending on what type of moss you get it will dictate how it spreads/grows. Example: flame moss grows upwards, weeping moss downwards, christmas moss outwards (mostly), java I think just grows every which way (never kept it so dunno).. Moss grows slowly so its not going to go spreading everywhere in the tank unless you never trim it and leave it be for over a year.


Thanks for the reply! Moss seems like it'd be a good candidate. I was also thinking maybe fill in the craft mesh with just a standard stitch and some natural fiber yarn or cord (I have some undyed hemp lying around, or cotton) I just used some hemp cord to tie off my anubias to a rock, and it would make the craft mesh seem a little lest plastic-y and provide a little more opacity, I'd be curious to see how it holds up long term underwater though. But maybe I'll give it a whirl, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## torileeann11

Love this thread! Following~


----------



## EasternSierra

I recently added some Red Root Floaters from AquaBid to my Fluval Spec III which my betta looooves. He's getting older and a bit slower these days and feeding him his small New Life Spectrum pellets is hard for him in all those floaters!

Came up with this little solution....I call it the Feeding Portal! (open to other name suggestions)...

I had some extra craft mesh and suction cups laying around. I just snipped out a small small hole for each of the suction cup backs to fit snuggly in the mesh and left the plastic clips off. I can't lift the lid off the tank without him swimming up to the portal begging to get fed. :roll:


----------



## InStitches

EasternSierra said:


> I recently added some Red Root Floaters from AquaBid to my Fluval Spec III which my betta looooves. He's getting older and a bit slower these days and feeding him his small New Life Spectrum pellets is hard for him in all those floaters!
> 
> Came up with this little solution....I call it the Feeding Portal! (open to other name suggestions)...
> 
> I had some extra craft mesh and suction cups laying around. I just snipped out a small small hole for each of the suction cup backs to fit snuggly in the mesh and left the plastic clips off. I can't lift the lid off the tank without him swimming up to the portal begging to get fed. :roll:


fantastic idea! looks good too.


----------



## MistersMom

This is my diy filter thread with images and directions, if interested.


----------

